# Surefire Aviator 2017 thread



## CREEXHP70LED (Feb 8, 2017)

Does anyone know when the Aviators are supposed to be released? I want an few of them...:sick2:


----------



## Salmonfacesalad (Mar 14, 2017)

*Re: Surefire Aviator release date?*

It seems that MidwayUSA is shipping the Blue and Y/G now. Red is back ordered and Amber is not an option.

Optics planet has them too, but with a non shrouded tail cap. Z61? They are not shipping yet.

Does anyone here have a new aviator yet?


----------



## JPA261 (Mar 14, 2017)

*Re: Surefire Aviator release date?*

Surefire just posted them on their website for $289.59...


----------



## RobertMM (Mar 14, 2017)

*Re: Surefire Aviator release date?*

Red is back ordered this early??


----------



## WarriorOfLight (Mar 15, 2017)

*Re: Surefire Aviator release date?*

The Aviators are added to the SF website:

http://www.surefire.com/illumination/flashlights/aviator.html

Blue, Red, Yellow / Green and Amber are available.


----------



## RobertMM (Mar 15, 2017)

*Re: Surefire Aviator release date?*

Website has a typo:
Says 1.5 lumens for 20 hours on low, but the paragraphs below state 5 lumens for 20 hours.

Still, the LED used (whatever it is) seems less efficient than the E1D and E1B LEDs that allow 37 hours for low mode.


----------



## Salmonfacesalad (Mar 15, 2017)

*Re: Surefire Aviator release date?*

I called Optics Planet yesterday afternoon. He told me their version (z61 tail cap) will be shipping next week. They have Amber and red, supposedly.


----------



## kj2 (Mar 15, 2017)

*Re: Surefire Aviator release date?*

Glad SF released this light​. Now it's waiting for them to pop up at the SF dealer here or at eBay.


----------



## tom- (Mar 15, 2017)

*Re: Surefire Aviator release date?*

What is the attraction to this light-not judgemental simply wondering.


----------



## search_and_rescue (Mar 16, 2017)

*Re: Surefire Aviator release date?*

Yes, with the original A2 Aviator as well as other Surefire flashlights, I did not think much about it at the time; I realize now my attraction to this light was that it was a work of art. Also, at the time, 60 lumens was considered enough light to temporarily disorient an assailant, at least that was the motto. With the A2 Aviator, the 50 lumens high beam seemed like a lot of punch.

I just took the plunge and ordered a Surefire(TM) AVIATOR-AM *Aviator® ​*084871326278 from their website. I will keep everyone posted on this thread by taking photos and "beamshots" as best as I can with my iPad Mini 2's camera.


----------



## altermann (Mar 16, 2017)

*Re: Surefire Aviator release date?*

Saw this model during exhibition, AMBER - nice color, interesting how usable it will be in the dark..
One my friend told me he love walking through the night forest with blue led flashlight, and all the ordinary things become like from other planet in blue light.


----------



## chillinn (Mar 16, 2017)

*Re: Surefire Aviator release date?*

Hope this isn't too OT. I think it is really interesting that Surefire adopted the E1e body for the new l'il Aviators, and that they are sold with either z61 or z68 tailcaps... and Aviator is now E-series compatible. But is no one else lamenting the A2/LX2 dual stage tailcaps, with instant access to both spectrums? I didn't see it as an issue at all with the V1 Vampire, but it seems they made the new Aviator interface quite a bit less accessable with having to (is it pull &) twist the head? I'll be keeping my incan A2, and picking up at least a couple more... but I'll likely only go after a single new Aviator (prolly red, though the amber is lovely, I think red will better suit my purposes).


----------



## Salmonfacesalad (Mar 16, 2017)

*Re: Surefire Aviator release date?*

I went ahead an ordered an Amber one. I have no good reason to get one, just another one to add to the lot. The goinggear/Surefire video states that the Amber is good for smoke. Perhaps for firefighters.

Amber might also be good for fog, snow, and inclement weather. Just a guess.


----------



## search_and_rescue (Mar 17, 2017)

*Re: Surefire Aviator release date?*

It's time to get obsessed, again. SureFire(R) didn't re-invent the wheel, just the flashlight. Please see below pictures of amber *Aviator®​*:


hosting image


hosting image


hosting image


hosting image


hosting image


hosting image


hosting image


hosting image





image sharing sites


image sharing sites


----------



## K2-bk-bl-rd (Mar 17, 2017)

*Re: Surefire Aviator release date?*

The real question is, is the beam cleaner then on it's V1 vampire brother? I bought a V1 vampire, but returned it because of all the artifacts and rings in the beam! They are great looking lights!


----------



## search_and_rescue (Mar 17, 2017)

*Re: Surefire Aviator release date?*

That is a great question and important concern to address.:buddies: To me, the white beam looks pretty clean. Please see 2 more photos below, first is low mode, second is high mode:



upload an image



upload an image



K2-bk-bl-rd said:


> The real question is, is the beam cleaner then on it's V1 vampire brother? I bought a V1 vampire, but returned it because of all the artifacts and rings in the beam! They are great looking lights!


----------



## search_and_rescue (Mar 17, 2017)

*Re: Surefire Aviator release date?*

2 more photos, this time at the white ceiling 10 feet up and away as I lay on the floor with the *Aviator® ​*held in my mouth and iPad Mini 2 in my hands. It is 3:30 PM and my window shades are open with plenty of daylight from the Southern California sun:



upload a picture



upload a picture


----------



## search_and_rescue (Mar 17, 2017)

*Re: Surefire Aviator release date?*

One last photo showing the SureFire(R) AVIATOR-AM *Aviator® ​**LED Color*Amberflashlight itself:



image hosting 30 mb


upload a gif


upload a gif


upload img


----------



## xdayv (Mar 17, 2017)

*Re: Surefire Aviator release date?*

This is probably the only new SF that has caught my interest... so far.

Can it run on 16340 (3.7v)?


----------



## search_and_rescue (Mar 17, 2017)

*Re: Surefire Aviator release date?*

Knowing SureFire(R), it may affect the warranty in case something goes wrong. However, I did wonder about RCR myself. This is a question for SureFire's Customer Service or for Master Nguyen(TM). Great question I think!:buddies:



xdayv said:


> This is probably the only new SF that has caught my interest... so far.
> 
> Can it run on 16340 (3.7v)?


----------



## K2-bk-bl-rd (Mar 17, 2017)

*Re: Surefire Aviator release date?*

Wow, the beam definitely looks better! I wonder if the optic or LED are changed?


----------



## RobertMM (Mar 17, 2017)

*Re: Surefire Aviator release date?*

Veeeeeeery nice!
I did not expect the clean beam pattern. SF TIR does evolve.

I wonder if they did the Vampire route by using a single LED with two dies, or two separate LEDs that move into focus.

To Search and Rescue: does the product box and literature still say 20 hours on low for the white output?


----------



## xdayv (Mar 17, 2017)

*Re: Surefire Aviator release date?*

Robert have you gotten yours? (or planning to get?) Is it available already in our place?


----------



## search_and_rescue (Mar 17, 2017)

*Re: Surefire Aviator release date?*

Hi Robert, yes it is two separate dies that move into focus. This is my first SureFire(R) flashlight purchase since the original M6LT back in early 2012. My goodness, it has been a long 5 years! It is good to know that *Aviator® ​*has been upgraded with the 2 LED for better beam focus.

According to the specifications from the User Manual, the White low output runtime is 20.5 hour



upload images free



RobertMM said:


> Veeeeeeery nice!
> I did not expect the clean beam pattern. SF TIR does evolve.
> 
> I wonder if they did the Vampire route by using a single LED with two dies, or two separate LEDs that move into focus.
> ...


----------



## JPA261 (Mar 17, 2017)

*Re: Surefire Aviator release date?*

Very nice!! Now Does this light come on high first then low or low then high?

I have been seeing mixed UI on this light so just want to get this clarified. Thanks.


----------



## search_and_rescue (Mar 17, 2017)

*Re: Surefire Aviator release date?*

*poof*


----------



## search_and_rescue (Mar 17, 2017)

*Re: Surefire Aviator release date?*

It is now nighttime and I can take better white ceiling shots of amber *Aviator®​*'s beam output. Please see following 4 photos:



print screen windows 7



print screen windows 7



print screen windows 7



print screen windows 7



K2-bk-bl-rd said:


> The real question is, is the beam cleaner then on it's V1 vampire brother? I bought a V1 vampire, but returned it because of all the artifacts and rings in the beam! They are great looking lights!


----------



## search_and_rescue (Mar 17, 2017)

*Re: Surefire Aviator release date?*

Hi JPA261,

yes this light come on low then high. Thanks. :buddies:



JPA261 said:


> Very nice!! Now Does this light come on high first then low or low then high?
> 
> I have been seeing mixed UI on this light so just want to get this clarified. Thanks.


----------



## JPA261 (Mar 18, 2017)

*Re: Surefire Aviator release date?*



search_and_rescue said:


> Hi JPA261,
> 
> yes this light come on low then high. Thanks. :buddies:



Thanks for the answer!!


----------



## thenikjones (Mar 18, 2017)

*Re: Surefire Aviator release date?*

Does it take the old E series filters? If so I may buy an Amber and use the red filter around the house. Otherwise the red seems more useful to me. 

Anyone having an amber one, is Low too bright at night?


----------



## search_and_rescue (Mar 18, 2017)

*Re: Surefire Aviator release date?*

Amber Low is borderline too bright. I would go with Red LED for soothing light.



thenikjones said:


> Does it take the old E series filters? If so I may buy an Amber and use the red filter around the house. Otherwise the red seems more useful to me.
> 
> Anyone having an amber one, is Low too bright at night?


----------



## search_and_rescue (Mar 18, 2017)

*Re: Surefire Aviator release date?*

You are welcome. Happy to be able to contribute to CandlePowerForums. :grouphug:



JPA261 said:


> Thanks for the answer!!


----------



## archimedes (Mar 18, 2017)

*Re: Surefire Aviator release date?*



thenikjones said:


> Does it take the old E series filters? If so I may buy an Amber and use the red filter around the house....



The vintage E-series SF red filter (F05) was for 1.00" bezels, and the newer version (F05-A) is for 1.125" bezels.

According to the spec sheet posted above, if this version has a 1.06" bezel, I would suppose neither bezel would fit well without modification :ironic:


EDIT - also, depending on the spectrum of that particular amber emitter, a red filter may possibly drastically reduce total output (which you might, or might not, prefer)


----------



## tab665 (Mar 18, 2017)

*Re: Surefire Aviator release date?*

12 hours of runtime on high with the yellow LED vs 2.75 with the amber? im confused.


----------



## search_and_rescue (Mar 18, 2017)

*Re: Surefire Aviator release date?*

I know brother! I was like Wow that Yellow LED is efficient, when I saw that. :buddies:



tab665 said:


> 12 hours of runtime on high with the yellow LED vs 2.75 with the amber? im confused.


----------



## RobertM (Mar 18, 2017)

*Re: Surefire Aviator release date?*

search_and_rescue, first, thanks for all that you've posted so far! This is one of the first SureFires I've really been interested in quite some time. 

A few questions for you:
- How's the tint on the white light? Photos can be tough to judge that. Hopefully not too green or too cool. 
- I've never used or handled one of these or the Vampire version. I'm curious about the twisting head mechanism: does it seem like something that would wear out with regular use? How about trapping lint and/or dirt in there? I image that it must be sealed from the rest of the light? Does it look like you could simply rinse dirt or lint out?
- How's the centering of the LED on your copy?

Thanks again for your contributions to this thread. I'm pretty sure that I'll buy either a red or yellow-green. Not sure I can continue to wait for my preferred dealer to get stock though.


----------



## search_and_rescue (Mar 18, 2017)

*Re: Surefire Aviator release date?*

Hi Robert,

Happy to be a part of CandlePowerForums. :grouphug:

tint of white LED is white without any green, purple, or blue. My guess is that it is 6000 Kelvin.

this head is very sturdy. In fact, the head is so sturdy, I had to carefully apply some 100% pure silicone spray into the crevice while the ring was pulled out and in between modes. Because this pull-and-twist head is so strong and tight, I doubt lint and dirt could get into there.

the centering of both LED is good, but the amber beam on a white ceiling is not perfectly smooth and artifact-free. The white beam is very smooth, artifact-free.:thumbsup:

Thanks :buddies:


----------



## search_and_rescue (Mar 19, 2017)

*Re: Surefire Aviator release date?*

*poof*


----------



## chillinn (Mar 19, 2017)

*Re: Surefire Aviator release date?*



search_and_rescue said:


> ...this head is very sturdy. In fact, the head is so sturdy, I had to carefully apply some 100% pure silicone spray into the crevice while the ring was pulled out and in between modes....



How convenient is that head pull-twist interface, in practice? 

Does really no one else miss the z62-style dual stage twisty for instant access to both spectrums? Let's say I have successfully modded an Elite head with three clean holes in the reflector, and stuffed in a custom but simple mini LED ring, just like in an incan A2 with a smaller outside diameter, and crammed the 10ohm resister guts of a z62 into a z61. No one interested? Or is it merely like spilt milk for everyone, and I am spinning wheels because there's no point in whining about it?


----------



## search_and_rescue (Mar 19, 2017)

*Re: Surefire Aviator release date?*



chillinn said:


> How convenient is that head pull-twist interface, in practice?
> 
> Does really no one else miss the z62-style dual stage twisty for instant access to both spectrums? Let's say I have successfully modded an Elite head with three clean holes in the reflector, and stuffed in a custom but simple mini LED ring, just like in an incan A2 with a smaller outside diameter, and crammed the 10ohm resister guts of a z62 into a z61....



Hi my friend chillinn, the pull-twist interface was difficult counter-clockwise, so I thought to apply some treadmill pure silicone spray. Now it can be pulled and turned from Amber to Off to White without unscrewing the head. Also very impressed with tolerance, the head can be tightly screwed to further keep it secure while changing spectrums. Make sure to lubricate a little to supplement the factory application of lube.

SureFire A2 user interface was good because one is able to switch spectrums one-handed. Your modification of an Executive Elite®, described above, sounds very good and true to the original.

Kind Regards


----------



## tab665 (Mar 19, 2017)

*Re: Surefire Aviator release date?*

looking at surefires website it refers to it as yellow/green.


----------



## DAN92 (Mar 19, 2017)

*Re: Surefire Aviator release date?*

Interesting, I'll probably buy the model with red Led as my aviator A2L.


----------



## thenikjones (Mar 19, 2017)

*Re: Surefire Aviator release date?*



search_and_rescue said:


> Amber Low is borderline too bright. I would go with Red LED for soothing light.



Thank you


----------



## thenikjones (Mar 19, 2017)

*Re: Surefire Aviator release date?*



archimedes said:


> The vintage E-series SF red filter (F05) was for 1.00" bezels, and the newer version (F05-A) is for 1.125" bezels.
> 
> According to the spec sheet posted above, if this version has a 1.06" bezel, I would suppose neither bezel would fit well without modification :ironic:
> 
> ...



Thank you for the sizes, might squeeze on. 

I was thinking use the red filter with the white light, so 3 colours in all. My head says just stick with the red filter in my old E1L or Haiku for a similar result in a less integrated package (and save the $299 or so). Hmmm


----------



## search_and_rescue (Mar 20, 2017)

*Re: Surefire Aviator release date?*

Drop test update: my Aviator was accidentally dropped over a meter onto a hard pointy surface. The amber low was on. Not even any faint reaction nor flicker whatsoever. Only evidence I found was a minuscule indentation just below the OFF marking. The anodizing is superb as the direct impact point does not show any break in the anodizing.


photo upload


----------



## RobertMM (Mar 21, 2017)

*Re: Surefire Aviator release date?*

That is tough. 
Not surprising though, given how thick their HA is. First to wear out wil be the corners and edges.

If someone can confirm that high mode on the yellow-gree variant is really 12hours for 39 lumens and not a typo, then that is the one I'm getting.
Else I'm getting an amber too.


----------



## Nichia! (Mar 21, 2017)

*Surefire Aviator is here!*

Check the Aviator from Surefire..

http://www.surefire.com/illumination/flashlights/aviator.html


----------



## search_and_rescue (Mar 21, 2017)

*Re: Surefire Aviator release date?*



RobertMM said:


> That is tough.
> Not surprising though, given how thick their HA is. First to wear out wil be the corners and edges.
> 
> If someone can confirm that high mode on the yellow-gree variant is really 12hours for 39 lumens and not a typo, then that is the one I'm getting.
> Else I'm getting an amber too.



SureFire(R)'s website made correction to their Red Aviator low mode Lumen number. Since the Yellow Green did not change, I believe the 12 hours on high and 58 hours on low is accurate. Also, their front page has a feature on the Aviator(R) flashlight now, with a page dedicated to each spectrum model, and beamshots photo for each. I do recommend the Yellow-Green based upon the output and runtimes. 0.3 Lumen low for 58 hours is also appealing. :thumbsup:


----------



## Vox Clamatis in Deserto (Mar 21, 2017)

*Re: Surefire Aviator is here!*



RobertMM said:


> If someone can confirm that high mode on the yellow-gree variant is really 12hours for 39 lumens and not a typo, then that is the one I'm getting.





Nichia! said:


> Check the Aviator from Surefire..
> 
> http://www.surefire.com/illumination/flashlights/aviator.html



I'd be a little skeptical of the runtime listings posted on that page. The asterisk note says '_*Runtime until output drops below 50 lumens_' but every line asterisked is already below 50 lumens except output on High White. 

The new Aviator listing linked above says:




> _All performance claims tested to ANSI/NEMA FL1-2009 Standard_



From page 1 of the 2017 SureFire catalog:



> ANSI/NEMA FL1 Standards: Runtimes until output drops below 10% of initial output for a given setting.



Obviously some typos with the asterisks but are the other numbers perhaps correct?


----------



## search_and_rescue (Mar 21, 2017)

*Re: Surefire Aviator is here!*

Very good analysis and please let me either call SureFire(R) or email them. I was planning to purchase the Y-G myself but now need verification. Thanks Mr. Vox Clamatis. I will report back to this thread as soon as I receive a home office response. O my gosh it's like I'm back at Windsor Insurance working again! Lol


----------



## kj2 (Mar 21, 2017)

*Re: Surefire Aviator release date?*

Also noticed the price went up. Now just below 300 and it was 289.


----------



## mk2rocco (Mar 21, 2017)

*Re: Surefire Aviator release date?*

I ordered a Y/G Aviator from Optics Planet, I'll update this thread with beamshots and initial impressions.


----------



## RobertM (Mar 21, 2017)

*Re: Surefire Aviator release date?*



search_and_rescue said:


>



Comparing SureFire's new website changes to this chart from the owner's manual, there are a few changes:

White low: 1.5 / 20.5 hrs (website) vs 5 / 20.5 hrs (chart)
Y/G low: 0.3 / 58 hrs (website) vs 3 / 58 hrs (chart)

I'm guessing (and hoping) that the Y/G low is really 0.3 not 3 which would be more inline with Y/G output on the old Kroma Milspec. 3 lumens would be a bit bright IMO.
Hopefully the white output on low is actually 5, not 1.5. IMO, 1.5 would be pretty low to be useful under most circumstances.

search_and_rescue, does the low white on your's seem to be 1.5 or 5 lumens? I'm guessing it's actually 5 since the website text description mentions 5 as well.

Putting all these mysteries aside, I couldn't resist any longer and ordered an AVIATOR-YG from Midway. Should hopefully be here on Monday. I'll post lots of pictures and impressions once it arrives. Fingers crossed that the white on mine will be a nice, pure white like search_and_rescue's.


----------



## search_and_rescue (Mar 21, 2017)

*Re: Surefire Aviator release date?*

Hi Robert, White Low is 5 lumens. You did well to order the Yellow Green. This was my next selection. SureFire(R) has not responded to my email yet. Unfortunately, I have thrown my fortunes into the AM and that's that. I was planning to buy more SureFire flashlights, but I already hold in my hands, received directly from SureFire(R), a P3XC-A dual-output Fury(R). I wanted the P3XT-A tactical but ordered the dual-stage by mistake. It's O.K. though, because I needed a 15 Lumen low for 53 hours after all. Thank You God for His constant guidance.

My next flashlight purchase will be a goal, to accumulate enough money to purchase one of Master Nguyen(R)'s X65vn2870. It will be the .50 BMG of LED flashlights. 100 years from now, it will still be considered most-powerful LED portable, handheld flashlight. LED's were designed for lighting up a massive area, HID and lasers for ultra long-range throw. This is the epiphany that has come to me.

God Bless. :grouphug:


----------



## Grijon (Mar 22, 2017)

*Re: Surefire Aviator release date?*

I'm pretty darn excited for this light, but will have to wait quite a while before I can order one.

Thank you to all who have posted pictures and hands-on experience with them so far - can't wait to see more!


----------



## xdayv (Mar 22, 2017)

*Re: Surefire Aviator release date?*

So is it turning out that the Y/G is one of the top choices because of its efficient runtime?


----------



## Andrey (Mar 22, 2017)

*Re: Surefire Aviator release date?*

In addition to its high efficiency, Y/G Aviator has 0.3 lm low. This will make it one of the very few Surefire lights with a true moonlight mode.
Experimenting with lights I have found that 1 lm red is already affecting my night vision when working with close objects. Thus 1 lm low of the Red Aviator might still be too bright to preserve night vision.
With white light, however, 0.25 lm were enough to impair my night vision in described conditions. Will be interesting to see how Y/G low affects the night vision.
Also worth noting that the human eye is most sensitive in the yellow-green range of spectrum -- 555 nm.


----------



## GreySave (Mar 22, 2017)

*Re: Surefire Aviator release date?*

Am I correct that in looking at the beamshots the wide flood of the A2 Aviator LED version is gone. It is the colored LED output going through the TIR system? If so that's a shame. I should have bought one of the last remaining white / white LED Aviators when I had the chance......I may be the oddball on this but I valued the flood of the secondary LEDs as much as the color......


----------



## mk2rocco (Mar 22, 2017)

*Re: Surefire Aviator release date?*

I went with y/g because of the let output. The long runtime is also a plus.


----------



## Dingle1911 (Mar 22, 2017)

*Re: Surefire Aviator release date?*



chillinn said:


> Hope this isn't too OT. I think it is really interesting that Surefire adopted the E1e body for the new l'il Aviators, and that they are sold with either z61 or z68 tailcaps... and Aviator is now E-series compatible. But is no one else lamenting the A2/LX2 dual stage tailcaps, with instant access to both spectrums? I didn't see it as an issue at all with the V1 Vampire, but it seems they made the new Aviator interface quite a bit less accessable with having to (is it pull &) twist the head? I'll be keeping my incan A2, and picking up at least a couple more... but I'll likely only go after a single new Aviator (prolly red, though the amber is lovely, I think red will better suit my purposes).



I completely agree with you. A two stage switch in conjunction with the twist head would possibly be the ultimate flashlight. There is probably some technical reason that it isn't possible. The lack of two stage switches from the current line is saddening.


----------



## search_and_rescue (Mar 23, 2017)

*Re: Surefire Aviator release date?*

I received a reply from the Technical Support Manager to my email inquiry regarding the runtime difference between Amber High, 2.75 hour, and Yellow-Green High, 12 hours. He stated that the runtimes are correct.

I plan to purchase the Y-G Aviator and the Backup MV. SureFire service just feels too good and professional, to not support them.


----------



## Salmonfacesalad (Mar 23, 2017)

*Re: Surefire Aviator release date?*

Thanks for the confirmation search and rescue! I'll eventually get a Y/G as well. I'm tracking my Amber Z61 tail version from optics planet as we speak.


----------



## RobertM (Mar 23, 2017)

*Re: Surefire Aviator release date?*

What's the deal with Optics Planet offering it with the Z61 tailcap? Why do they have different ones that everyone else?
I have a YG that's in transit from Midway which appears to have the standard Z68. I actually prefer the Z68 since it can tail stand; just curious about Optics Planet having a different offering.


----------



## Salmonfacesalad (Mar 23, 2017)

*Re: Surefire Aviator release date?*

If midway had the Amber I would have ordered from them. I have no idea on the different tailcap.


----------



## Salmonfacesalad (Mar 23, 2017)

*Re: Surefire Aviator release date?*

I also have a few new Z68's collecting dust, Black and Tan, that will go on the aviator.


----------



## yowzer (Mar 24, 2017)

*Re: Surefire Aviator release date?*

Anybody know what the main LED is in this? Osram Oslon Square like their other TIR lights, or something else?


----------



## Illum (Mar 24, 2017)

*Re: Surefire Aviator release date?*

So the color LED and the White LED shares the same optic? Are they of the same package? closeup bezel shot please!


----------



## yowzer (Mar 24, 2017)

*Re: Surefire Aviator release date?*



Illum said:


> So the color LED and the White LED shares the same optic? Are they of the same package? closeup bezel shot please!



It looks like the control ring physically moves the appropriate LED to be under the optic.


----------



## search_and_rescue (Mar 26, 2017)

*Re: Surefire Aviator release date?*

Yes my kind Sirs. Mr. Yowzer described it correctly.


----------



## search_and_rescue (Mar 26, 2017)

*Re: Surefire Aviator release date?*



yowzer said:


> Anybody know what the main LED is in this? Osram Oslan Square like their other TIR lights, or something else?



Yes, the White LED is square. The tint is impressive. I see it as pure white. The tint on my P3X is not pure white; it is the CREE XM-L2 with a tiny bit of green, especially the 15 lumen low mode.

My belief is that the 2017 two new SureFire models, both single 123A powered, is cutting edge technology. Very much on par with the best flashlight models from other manufacturers, if not better. The impressive thing about SureFire flashlights is their very tight tolerances. I used to be a professional road cycling fanatic, and top of the line Campagnolo components reminds me of SureFire tolerances.


----------



## sledhead (Mar 26, 2017)

*Re: Surefire Aviator release date?*



yowzer said:


> It looks like the control ring physically moves the appropriate LED to be under the optic.




That is an excellent system


----------



## Salmonfacesalad (Mar 26, 2017)

*Re: Surefire Aviator release date?*

I received my Amber aviator from Optics Planet yesterday.

It is not a Z61 tailcap as advertised, mine came with a Z68. It comes in a cardboard box ( similar to an M952V weapon light box ), as opposed to the red/black box with a window. 


The white light tint is nowhere as green as my Defender Ultra. It has a tighter hot spot as well.


----------



## hcd615 (Mar 26, 2017)

*Surefire Aviator release date?*

Hi, I am going to purchase the Aviator, but not sure on the secondary led, amber or yellow/green. Does anyone have the amber and does anyone have the yellow/green? What are your thoughts. In addition, the Aviators people have purchased all come with the Z68 tailcap regardless what the pic shows on websites, is that correct? Thank you


----------



## Salmonfacesalad (Mar 26, 2017)

*Re: Surefire Aviator release date?*

Mine came with a Z68 but was pictured with a Z61.


----------



## Str8stroke (Mar 26, 2017)

*Re: Surefire Aviator release date?*

Salmon, thanks for the pics. I am super curious to see that Amber beam shot at night. Can you take a few and post them? That would be so swell. I am really thinking hard about getting one. Also, how smooth is the UI? I imagine that Amber is a perfect task light at night, like when everyone is asleep an you need to navigate the house and such. What is your intended use of the Amber? 
Thanks in advance.


----------



## hcd615 (Mar 27, 2017)

*Re: Surefire Aviator release date?*

Optics Planet is a 1-3 month wait, I don't see anyone that has the amber or any lights except SF direct, guess I have to go that route.....


----------



## yowzer (Mar 27, 2017)

*Re: Surefire Aviator release date?*



search_and_rescue said:


> Yes, the White LED is square.



Square is a model of LED, not a shape.



> My belief is that the 2017 two new SureFire models, both single 123A powered, is cutting edge technology.



Not really. Surefire's been behind the game for many years when you look at battery choices and emitters. The small Oslon Square behind their TIR optics in lights like the EB2 makes for a nice tight hotspot compared to Armytek or Olight's focused TIR/XM-L2 offerings, but output and runtime suffer a lot. I'm probably going to get one of the new Aviators when they're in stock, but cutting edge they're not.


----------



## Salmonfacesalad (Mar 27, 2017)

*Re: Surefire Aviator release date?*

I'll get some beam shots tonight. But my camera is terrible.

I find the twist bezel UI easy to use. Although in total darkness I find myself fumbling switching from white to Amber. I'll get used to it. The tail cap UI is the usual Surefire fare.


----------



## Salmonfacesalad (Mar 27, 2017)

*Re: Surefire Aviator release date?*












Left to right. Defender Ultra, M300A TN, Amber aviator 3V, protac 1L-1AA, S1A Baton, and a cheap 6 LED 3X AAA.


----------



## RobertM (Mar 28, 2017)

*Re: Surefire Aviator release date?*

I received my new Aviator YG yesterday from MidwayUSA. Pretty awesome little light! Earlier in this thread I had mentioned that SureFire lists the yellow-green low as 0.3 lumens in one place and 3 lumens in another, leading to some confusion. Unfortunately, I'd say it's definitely closer to 3 rather than 0.3. The yellow-green low is pretty similar in output to the 5 lumen white low mode. With dark adapted eyes, the low output yellow-green is pretty bright!

I own all the yellow-green offerings that I know of from SureFire (A2-YG, Kroma Milspec, HL1-D, and now Aviator-YG) and the low mode on this new Aviator is significantly brighter than any of the others. It's also the first yellow-green that isn't from a 3mm or 5mm LED.

As for the white, I'm happy to report that mine really has no tint at all. No green, no blue, no yellow; just pure white.

Using a photographic white balance card, I measured 6,000K and perfectly even red, green, and blue values (no strong leaning tint in any direction).

Here is the Aviator YG on low compared to the Kroma Milspec:


----------



## BigBluefish (Mar 28, 2017)

*Re: Surefire Aviator release date?*

I few years back I had been hoping for one-day...in my dreams... a single-cell Aviator. Sold off my incan aviators (we all make mistakes...) Tried the A2L, but it didn't do it for me. Been out of the flashlight game for the last year or so and hadn't been paying attention. 

And this pops up. Yowzah! 

But...the secondary LED is no longer a flood, it's a TIR. And the lows don't seem that low. That's kind of an unfortunate outcome. I'll admit the two levels of white light (and really white it seems
...apparently, these aren't squid-urine green!) is useful. But, I'm not so sure I'm on board with this. What, exactly, would I use a "high" output amber, red or yellow-green light for? I hike, camp, hunt, fish, sure...but the whole point of the colored LEDs seemed to me to be low light/night vision preservation. So I could read a a map, say, or walk around the campsite, get into or out of my stand without tripping over stuff, rummage in the tackle box... And, no, I've no need/use for blue LEDs.

Perhaps in some industrial/mechanical applications, where you have to check for various fluids, or colored wires or something, then I could see why a "high" output colored TIR beam would be useful. But for us office-bound, woods roaming on the weekend only everyday folk, what, exactly (besides the cool factor - and the incan Aviator still has this one beat in that regard, IMO) do we get out of this light? 

Believe me, I would LOVE to have a reason (not an excuse) to get one of these. But it would have to do something useful for me that my EB1 & E1L can't give me, and I am hard pressed to figure out what that could be. 

Now, I will say this: if mosquitoes, sand flies, and no-see-ums are not attracted to amber or yellow-green LEDs...I'll buy 2 of these things.  That amber looks a lot like the old "bug lights" we all had on the beach cottage porches back in the '70s. Can't remember if those things actually made any difference. If we were out after dark...we were nowhere near them.


----------



## DAN92 (Mar 28, 2017)

*Re: Surefire Aviator release date?*

Salmonfacesalad,

Thanks for the beamshots :thumbsup:, I hope to buy it quickly in white/red. 

RobertM, 

Nice picture.


----------



## Salmonfacesalad (Mar 28, 2017)

*Re: Surefire Aviator release date?*

No problem. I'll attempt to get more.


----------



## RobertM (Mar 28, 2017)

*Re: Surefire Aviator release date?*



BigBluefish said:


> Now, I will say this: if mosquitoes, sand flies, and no-see-ums are not attracted to amber or yellow-green LEDs...I'll buy 2 of these things.  That amber looks a lot like the old "bug lights" we all had on the beach cottage porches back in the '70s. Can't remember if those things actually made any difference. If we were out after dark...we were nowhere near them.



Actually, I recall reading on CPF a few years back that yellow-green should be pretty good at not attracting bugs. That said, I've never personally verified this claim. 
Red would be good for preserving your night adapted vision. I have a hyper-red HDS rotary that I've experimented with and found that even at bright levels of red light (100+ lumens), my night vision is still preserved much better than with white light.



DAN92 said:


> RobertM,
> 
> Nice picture.



Thank you.


----------



## chillinn (Mar 28, 2017)

*Re: Surefire Aviator release date?*



RobertM said:


> Actually, I recall reading on CPF a few years back that yellow-green should be pretty good at not attracting bugs. That said, I've never personally verified this claim.
> Red would be good for preserving your night adapted vision. I have a hyper-red HDS rotary that I've experimented with and found that even at bright levels of red light (100+ lumens), my night vision is still preserved much better than with white light.
> 
> 
> Thank you.



Bugs are mostly attracted to blue and UV light, which is in a lot of white light. Most bug lights are deep yellow, nearly amber, which is a compromise between giving ourselves light we can see in without any blue to discourage bug attraction, but some bugs see further into the color spectrum. Generally speaking, the further you get away from blue, towards and including red, the better the light will be less visible to bugs. So as an effective bug light, the YG would be the least effective, but still somewhat effective, compared to pure yellow being moderately effective, compared to orange-red or red being the most effective.

But bugs that are attracted to light are mostly moths and beetles. Many believe they can be safe from mosquitos with bug lights, but this isn't the case. For instance, the notorious UV "Bug Zapper" is really only a moth and beetle killer, and doesn't attract many mosquitos. Mosquitos are attracted to CO2 and heat (IR). The most effective mosquito traps drip CO2, and these traps are very effective when combined with an attractant (such as Octenol or Lurex).


----------



## BigBluefish (Mar 28, 2017)

*Re: Surefire Aviator release date?*



chillinn said:


> Bugs are mostly attracted to blue and UV light, which is in a lot of white light. Most bug lights are deep yellow, nearly amber, which is a compromise between giving ourselves light we can see in without any blue to discourage bug attraction, but some bugs see further into the color spectrum. Generally speaking, the further you get away from blue, towards and including red, the better the light will be less visible to bugs. So as an effective bug light, the YG would be the least effective, but still somewhat effective, compared to pure yellow being moderately effective, compared to orange-red or red being the most effective.
> 
> But bugs that are attracted to light are mostly moths and beetles. Many believe they can be safe from mosquitos with bug lights, but this isn't the case. For instance, the notorious UV "Bug Zapper" is really only a moth and beetle killer, and doesn't attract many mosquitos. Mosquitos are attracted to CO2 and heat (IR). The most effective mosquito traps drip CO2, and these traps are very effective when combined with an attractant (such as Octenol or Lurex).


 Yup. I should get the amber. That way all those hordes of biting moths won't...oh, wait. It's the skeeters that bite. And they are attracted to CO2. So I don't need this new Aviator. Well, that's just no damn, fun, is it? Guess my wallet is happy.

Still red or amber would be better for night vision...hmmm.

So cool. Yet, not necessarily useful.


----------



## hcd615 (Mar 29, 2017)

*Re: Surefire Aviator release date?*

My Aviator w/ Amber is due to be delivered tomorrow. Any new updates on people whom already have them and using them? Anyone going to put a review on YouTube, that would be great.


----------



## Offgridled (Mar 29, 2017)

*Re: Surefire Aviator release date?*



hcd615 said:


> My Aviator w/ Amber is due to be delivered tomorrow. Any new updates on people whom already have them and using them? Anyone going to put a review on YouTube, that would be great.


+1 would love to see a video on this..


----------



## Str8stroke (Mar 29, 2017)

*Re: Surefire Aviator release date?*

Awesome pics. Thank you! Just what I expected. I must own one soon.


----------



## Stainz (Mar 30, 2017)

*Re: Surefire Aviator release date?*

I bought my #1 son, a pilot for a local bank, an A2 LED Aviator (Red) some years back. He politely declined the gift reminding me that he did have to, on occasion, fly by airline to pick up a plane and would likely lose it while going through the metal detectors, as had a few adjustment screwdrivers. "Besides," he said, "... you are the flashlight nut!". Well, I rationalized that it would be a welcome addition to my dark sky 'star party' kit for my astronomy interests. Heck, I'll admit it... I am a flashlight 'nut' and welcomed it to my collection. I did wonder why my then new 80/5 L E1b couldn't be offered in a red LED version, it being a handier size. I have to wonder about the three C-note cost, however. Perhaps I am jaded by my locally purchased older Aviator as it was a 'closeout' special at < than a C-note. I also wonder about the utility of a tail stander in an aircraft, although it certainly is to my liking. In fact, the whole light is desirable - to me - it's just the price...


----------



## hcd615 (Mar 30, 2017)

*Surefire Aviator release date?*

My Aviator / Amber arrived today. My light also came in the plain brown box as others have said. It did not come in the black & red rectangle boxes we have grown accustom to. This is the first Aviator I have owned from SF, it is really neat. I love the amber secondary led. 

Such a neat light I actually just ordered a yellow/green and had it overnight shipped so I will post those pics tomorrow. Want to see which secondary led color may be better for eyes that are adapted to pitch black at night. Also the longer runtime of the yellow/green vs. the amber is a big difference. 

Amber: 
Low: 5 lumens = 29 hours
High: 20 lumens = 2.75 hours

Yellow/Green:
Low: 3 lumens = 58 hours
High: 39 lumens = 12 hours 
























I am not expert at photos, so sorry for the crappy iPhone pics. The beam shots look like they are sorta elongated, that is because I was shooting the pic from and angle to get the whole round beam in the frame:

((LOW))






((HIGH))







((LOW))






((HIGH))






Size Comparison
Aviator/ Left
EID / Right






I switched tailcaps from Z68 to Z61. I really like the Z61 on the Aviator as far as pocket carry. If I need the light to be used as a lantern I could always just screw the Z68 on, no big deal.


----------



## DAN92 (Mar 30, 2017)

*Re: Surefire Aviator release date?*

hcd615,

Thank you for the beam shots , decidedly, the Aviator also has a neutral cardboard box.


----------



## hcd615 (Mar 30, 2017)

*Surefire Aviator release date?*

I will post pics tomorrow of the yellow/green Aviator


----------



## BugoutBoys (Mar 31, 2017)

*Re: Surefire Aviator release date?*

To someone who has this. What is the tint like? Is it the ugly green or is it more perfect white like the G2X?


----------



## RobertM (Mar 31, 2017)

*Re: Surefire Aviator release date?*



BugoutBoys said:


> To someone who has this. What is the tint like? Is it the ugly green or is it more perfect white like the G2X?


I think most are reporting good luck regarding not getting green. Mine has no green whatsoever and measured 6000K in temperature.


----------



## hcd615 (Mar 31, 2017)

*Re: Surefire Aviator release date?*

Both of mine have zero green tint to my naked eye wall hunting, nice and white


----------



## BigBluefish (Apr 1, 2017)

*Re: Surefire Aviator release date?*

The more I ponder this light, the more I think this isn't really the improved version of the A2 Incan, but rather, the improved version of the E1L. Comes on in low, has a higher high, has a more useful bean pattern for outdoorsy stuff than the tight beam of the older TIR optic, and has a colored LED as well...take your pick of colors, and is relatively small.


----------



## mk2rocco (Apr 1, 2017)

*Re: Surefire Aviator release date?*

Yea, not really a replacement for the classic A2.


----------



## sledhead (Apr 2, 2017)

*Re: Surefire Aviator release date?*

Anybody know if the FO4 type filters fit on these snug yet? Was thinking of ordering the diffusor when I order my Aviator.


----------



## leon2245 (Apr 2, 2017)

*Re: Surefire Aviator release date?*

Someone please help me understand- only the white version has white high and white low correct? It's not amber-low, then white-high? From the specs I was expecting amber-low 5l, amber-high 20l only, but in pictures I see a "WH" and "AMBER" positions (on the same light?)... and an "OFF" position, which I assume that's like a lockout, since there is already a clicky. If anyone understands and can help with my confusion here I'd appreciate an extremely dumbed-down explanation for me. 

Wish they could have squeezed in machining costs for a little bit of head crenelation, like the new E1B. But if I'm missing something and this aviator does have a bright White and low amber in the same light, I'd rather have this one.


----------



## RobertM (Apr 2, 2017)

*Re: Surefire Aviator release date?*



leon2245 said:


> Someone please help me understand- only the white version has white high and white low correct? It's not amber-low, then white-high? From the specs I was expecting amber-low 5l, amber-high 20l only, but in pictures I see a "WH" and "AMBER" positions (on the same light?)... and an "OFF" position, which I assume that's like a lockout, since there is already a clicky. If anyone understands and can help with my confusion here I'd appreciate an extremely dumbed-down explanation for me.
> 
> Wish they could have squeezed in machining costs for a little bit of head crenelation, like the new E1B. But if I'm missing something and this aviator does have a bright White and low amber in the same light, I'd rather have this one.



There is no "white version." All of these new Aviators have four total modes (2 color and 2 white). In the case of amber, you get amber low, amber high, white low, and white high. When you have the head turned to Amber, clicking the tailcap turns on amber low and an additional press will switch to amber high. When the head is set to White, clicking alternates between low white and high white. You always have a low mode and high mode, whether it's the color LED or white LED is determined by the bezel position. The middle position on the bezel, Off, locks the light from accidentally activating either LED.

Hopefully this explanation helps.


----------



## leon2245 (Apr 2, 2017)

*Re: Surefire Aviator release date?*

Perfect, got it. Thanks.


----------



## Modernflame (Apr 2, 2017)

*Re: Surefire Aviator release date?*

The old incandescent A2 had the greatest user interface ever. Press lightly for low, press harder for high. For constant, twist a little for low, twist more for high. I kinda wish the new A2 reincarnated the old switch, but I guess it could be a bit awkward trying to use a light that twists at both ends. I do like the new A2 an awful lot.


----------



## Grijon (Apr 2, 2017)

*Re: Surefire Aviator release date?*

For the sake of clarity I would respectfully point out that there is no "new A2" - the new light's name is simply "Aviator", with no "A2" involved.


----------



## yowzer (Apr 2, 2017)

*Re: Surefire Aviator release date?*



Modernflame said:


> The old incandescent A2 had the greatest user interface ever. Press lightly for low, press harder for high. For constant, twist a little for low, twist more for high. I kinda wish the new A2 reincarnated the old switch, but I guess it could be a bit awkward trying to use a light that twists at both ends. I do like the new A2 an awful lot.




Surefire discontinued all their remaining lights using that UI a few years ago. It's a damn shame, too.


----------



## Str8stroke (Apr 2, 2017)

*Re: Surefire Aviator release date?*

Thanks RobertM, that is how I figured they would work. I didn't know about the lock out. That is a cool little touch.


----------



## BigBluefish (Apr 3, 2017)

*Re: Surefire Aviator release date?*



yowzer said:


> Surefire discontinued all their remaining lights using that UI a few years ago. It's a damn shame, too.


 The best SF UI (IMHO) and perhaps...just perhaps.. THE BEST UI EVER.


----------



## Obiwanjak (Apr 4, 2017)

*Re: Surefire Aviator release date?*

For actual flying, particularly tactical aviation, the A2 Aviator was the worst possible interface. The difference between a night vision compatible low lumen green and a brilliant white crew-blinding high beam was just a few millimeters on the rear switch. Lights that lock out white and / or high lumen outputs are much more suitable for aviation use. Nothing wrong with the A2 interface, just a misnomer since that light also had the "aviator" name.


----------



## RobertMM (Apr 4, 2017)

*Re: Surefire Aviator release date?*



Obiwanjak said:


> For actual flying, particularly tactical aviation, the A2 Aviator was the worst possible interface. The difference between a night vision compatible low lumen green and a brilliant white crew-blinding high beam was just a few millimeters on the rear switch. Lights that lock out white and / or high lumen outputs are much more suitable for aviation use. Nothing wrong with the A2 interface, just a misnomer since that light also had the "aviator" name.



Exactly.

People may pine for the old A2 but this new one takes a deliberate motion to light it up on white, no surprises. 

Starting on "red" low mode is also great for its intented use.

For pre flighting, the TIR with 250 lumens and a lot better runtime also does better,, IMHO. Starts with 5 lumens for looking closely at panels, pitot tubes, etc and 250 lumens for looking up at wings and rudders.


----------



## BugoutBoys (Apr 4, 2017)

*Re: Surefire Aviator release date?*

I got mine yesterday! It has quickly become my favorite flashlight I own. I am very impressed with it! The tint is absolutely perfect! I love the modes, secondary color, everything!


----------



## bovie (Apr 4, 2017)

*Re: Surefire Aviator release date?*

I'm having a hard time deciding between Red and Yellow Green. One of the responses earlier in this thread was the 3 or .3 lumens of Yellow Green in low was pretty bright. For those of you with Yellow Green how off putting is it in Low? and Low Light? The runtimes for high if they are really correct are really hard to ignore. Any other thoughts?


----------



## BigBluefish (Apr 4, 2017)

*Re: Surefire Aviator release date?*



RobertMM said:


> Exactly.
> 
> People may pine for the old A2 but this new one takes a deliberate motion to light it up on white, no surprises.
> 
> ...


 Having zero knowledge of aviation, I will defer to those with actual expertise. The UI always worked well for me, but I never got within 50ft of a cockpit: I just used them for poking around in the woods. For the rest of us, the lack of instant switching from color to white and low-flood to high-spot beam makes it seem more like the E1L than the old A2 in use, just low to high in one color, with the same beam profile. If this light actually works better for pilots and aircrew, great. 

Just out of curiosity, what works better in an aviation setting, the red or yellow-green secondary LEDs? Does it depend upon the type of aircraft flown, or whether we are talking about a pilot or aircrew member not actually in the cockpit?


----------



## hcd615 (Apr 5, 2017)

*Re: Surefire Aviator release date?*



BugoutBoys said:


> I got mine yesterday! It has quickly become my favorite flashlight I own. I am very impressed with it! The tint is absolutely perfect! I love the modes, secondary color, everything!



What secondary LED color did you purchase? I bought the Yellow / Green and like it a lot. I liked the extra long runtimes....


----------



## bovie (Apr 5, 2017)

*Re: Surefire Aviator release date?*



hcd615 said:


> What secondary LED color did you purchase? I bought the Yellow / Green and like it a lot. I liked the extra long runtimes....



Can you please post some beam shots of the Yellow / Green? and any other thoughts to share about the color?


----------



## Obiwanjak (Apr 5, 2017)

*Re: Surefire Aviator release date?*

In the tactical aviation world, cockpit lighting and flashlights are generally yellow / green. This causes less blooming on night vision (which is particularly sensitive to red lighting). That allows you to use an interior light without washing out your night vision exterior vision.


----------



## Vox Clamatis in Deserto (Apr 5, 2017)

*Re: Surefire Aviator release date?*



Obiwanjak said:


> In the tactical aviation world, cockpit lighting and flashlights are generally yellow / green. This causes less blooming on night vision (which is particularly sensitive to red lighting). That allows you to use an interior light without washing out your night vision exterior vision.



And, in the airliner world, I haven't seen red or even colored cockpit lighting for the past couple of decades. Seems like some of the 727's twenty-five years ago had red map lights with a twist switching mechanism for white, kinda like the Aviator. And all the charts and pubs are on a tablet at most airlines these days, so the dim light is for stuff like finding the hotel pen you dropped under the rudder pedals. 

Pilots in the U.S. are required by federal law to carry a flashlight but I doubt that many will ever carry a SF Aviator. Still, it's an interesting light for us here on CPF. :thumbsup:


----------



## RobertM (Apr 10, 2017)

*Re: Surefire Aviator release date?*

Does anyone else's Aviator seem to flicker at times when on low?


----------



## BugoutBoys (Apr 10, 2017)

*Re: Surefire Aviator release date?*



RobertM said:


> Does anyone else's Aviator seem to flicker at times when on low?


It's the PWM. It's always flickering but you just only see it sometimes!


----------



## RobertM (Apr 10, 2017)

*Re: Surefire Aviator release date?*



BugoutBoys said:


> It's the PWM. It's always flickering but you just only see it sometimes!


I assume your's does it as well?
I've had some PWM controlled lights before, but this acts a little strange in that it isn't just a fast strobe/flicker, but it looks like the actual output varies a bit as it flickers. It doesn't do it all the time either. I suppose it could still be PWM though. Hmm...


----------



## BugoutBoys (Apr 10, 2017)

*Re: Surefire Aviator release date?*



RobertM said:


> I assume your's does it as well?
> I've had some PWM controlled lights before, but this acts a little strange in that it isn't just a fast strobe/flicker, but it looks like the actual output varies a bit as it flickers. It doesn't do it all the time either. I suppose it could still be PWM though. Hmm...


I have noticed the same with mine. I don't know if it is legitimate output flicker or if my eyes just occasionally pick it up and it looks like it. Hmmm


----------



## CREEXHP70LED (Apr 10, 2017)

*Re: Surefire Aviator release date?*

I am just guessing, but does it only flicker in the colored LED, or both colored and white? I am the OP and want to know before I buy two of each color.


----------



## RobertM (Apr 10, 2017)

*Re: Surefire Aviator release date?*



CREEXHP70LED said:


> I am just guessing, but does it only flicker in the colored LED, or both colored and white? I am the OP and want to know before I buy two of each color.


It does it on low white and low yellow-green on mine.

Edit: I just tried it again. Mine is flickering on high yellow–green as well as both low modes.


----------



## xdayv (Apr 10, 2017)

*Re: Surefire Aviator release date?*

Is the flickering in a way disturbing to you?


----------



## RobertM (Apr 10, 2017)

*Re: Surefire Aviator release date?*



xdayv said:


> Is the flickering in a way disturbing to you?


Unfortunately, it's pretty annoying.


----------



## bovie (Apr 10, 2017)

*Re: Surefire Aviator release date?*



RobertM said:


> Unfortunately, it's pretty annoying.



I wonder if its the Yellow Green version? or do you thing some people notice it more than others?


----------



## Slumber (Apr 11, 2017)

*Re: Surefire Aviator release date?*

There were reports of E1D's that flickered on low when released, perhaps it's the same issue. I don't think these lights use PWM do they?


----------



## BugoutBoys (Apr 11, 2017)

*Re: Surefire Aviator release date?*

I only notice mine occasionally. It'll be something that I'm like "Wait.. Did it just flicker?" moreso than anything else. it doesn't bother me much cause like I said, I just notice it for a split second. I can see PWM in Nitecore flashlights and others like that. So if this is PWM, it is very high frequency because to me it isn't noticeable but occasionally. If it's flicker.. Well I hope it's not flicker.. I wouldn't be the happiest in the world if I heard that a $300 flashlight flickers.


----------



## bovie (Apr 11, 2017)

*Re: Surefire Aviator release date?*



BugoutBoys said:


> I only notice mine occasionally. It'll be something that I'm like "Wait.. Did it just flicker?" moreso than anything else. it doesn't bother me much cause like I said, I just notice it for a split second. I can see PWM in Nitecore flashlights and others like that. So if this is PWM, it is very high frequency because to me it isn't noticeable but occasionally. If it's flicker.. Well I hope it's not flicker.. I wouldn't be the happiest in the world if I heard that a $300 flashlight flickers.



@BugoutBoys what secondary color do you have?


----------



## RobertM (Apr 11, 2017)

*Re: Surefire Aviator release date?*

[FONT=.SF UI Text][FONT=.SFUIText][/FONT][FONT=.SFUIText]After owning all the yellow-green flashlights that SureFire has offered over the years, as well as being a huge fan of the original A2 Aviators, I was really excited for this light. [/FONT][/FONT]
[FONT=.SF UI Text][FONT=.SFUIText][/FONT]
[/FONT]
[FONT=.SF UI Text][FONT=.SFUIText]Over the past few weeks, I have ordered and tried FOUR yellow-green Aviators and have returned all four.[/FONT][/FONT]
[FONT=.SF UI Text][FONT=.SFUIText][/FONT]
[/FONT]
[FONT=.SF UI Text][FONT=.SFUIText]Here is a quick rundown:[/FONT][/FONT]
[FONT=.SF UI Text][FONT=.SFUIText][/FONT]
[/FONT]
[FONT=.SF UI Text][FONT=.SFUIText]Aviator YG #1: flickering on low modes and big fingerprint on the reflector, inside the sealed head[/FONT][/FONT]
[FONT=.SF UI Text][FONT=.SFUIText][/FONT]
[/FONT]
[FONT=.SF UI Text][FONT=.SFUIText]Aviator YG #2: no flicker, but "bubble" imperfection in the glass lens resulting in a dark spot in the spill beam[/FONT][/FONT]
[FONT=.SF UI Text][FONT=.SFUIText][/FONT]
[/FONT]
[FONT=.SF UI Text][FONT=.SFUIText]Aviator YG #3: no flicker, but same issue as #2 (slightly not as bad though)[/FONT][/FONT]
[FONT=.SF UI Text][FONT=.SFUIText][/FONT]
[/FONT]
[FONT=.SF UI Text][FONT=.SFUIText]Aviator YG #4: bad flickering on both low modes as well as high yellow-green

One good thing to note is that the white has been pure white with no green or other undesirable tints on any of my four copies.[/FONT][/FONT]
[FONT=.SF UI Text][FONT=.SFUIText][/FONT]
[/FONT]
[FONT=.SF UI Text][FONT=.SFUIText][/FONT]
[/FONT]
[FONT=.SF UI Text][FONT=.SFUIText]At this point, I'm done. I'm out ~$25 in return shipping fees to various online dealers. [/FONT][/FONT]
[FONT=.SF UI Text][FONT=.SFUIText][/FONT]
[/FONT]
[FONT=.SF UI Text][FONT=.SFUIText]I've owned over 40 SureFires over the past 10 years and have never been so frustrated and disappointed in a light that I was so excited to get. 4/4 with quality control issues is pretty bad.[/FONT][/FONT]


----------



## Grijon (Apr 11, 2017)

*Re: Surefire Aviator release date?*

I am so grateful for CPF and its members; this light is off my list now. I would have been CRUSHED to pay $300 for a PWM light with dirty, flawed lenses and flickering. I, too, was pretty stoked about the new Aviator.


----------



## bovie (Apr 11, 2017)

*Re: Surefire Aviator release date?*



RobertM said:


> [FONT=.SF UI Text][FONT=.SFUIText]After owning all the yellow-green flashlights that SureFire has offered over the years, as well as being a huge fan of the original A2 Aviators, I was really excited for this light. [/FONT][/FONT]
> [FONT=.SF UI Text]
> [/FONT]
> [FONT=.SF UI Text][FONT=.SFUIText]Over the past few weeks, I have ordered and tried FOUR yellow-green Aviators and have returned all four.[/FONT][/FONT]
> ...



That's depressing. I've never seen a quality on any of my 10+ surefire lights. :-( I wonder if the red or Amber have the same issues or if these problems will get fixed over in the next few months.


----------



## Daniel_sk (Apr 11, 2017)

*Re: Surefire Aviator release date?*

The QC/Quality has been getting worse recently in my subjective opinion - I had issues with my new Titan AAA (totally unreliable mode switching) and for example a lot of new Surefire XC1 are suffering from reliability issues. Sorry for going a little off-topic, but I wanted to share my frustration :-/.


----------



## PoliceScannerMan (Apr 11, 2017)

*Re: Surefire Aviator release date?*

Seems to be the trend ever since PK left SF.


----------



## RobertMM (Apr 11, 2017)

*Re: Surefire Aviator release date?*

Maybe the circuit needs tweaking with the newer dual color LEDs. 
I guess they adapted the V1 drivers for use with these A2s. 

Only flickering I've seen on dual mode models I have(E1B, E1D, L1, G2XLE and LX2) was on the LX2, and that was using 16650s, but not with CR123. My TitanA has been reliable and flicker free as well.

Hope this get resolved.


----------



## xdayv (Apr 11, 2017)

*Re: Surefire Aviator release date?*

Hope the other Aviator owners can chime in, especially those with the other secondary led colors particularly amber and red. So far what I know (or assume) from this thread is the Y/G has flickering. Thanks to those who reported this, of course to CPF.


----------



## Vox Clamatis in Deserto (Apr 11, 2017)

*Re: Surefire Aviator release date?*



xdayv said:


> Hope the other Aviator owners can chime in, especially those with the other secondary led colors particularly amber and red. So far what I know (or assume) from this thread is the Y/G has flickering. Thanks to those who reported this, of course to CPF.



I've been leery of the new Aviators after reading here of recent problems with the Vampires having similar mechanical LED switching:



aleksfoxtrot said:


> I have had more problems out of vampire series lights than any other light I've ever owned. I had to send my M952v in twice. Bought an X300v from Optics planet and sent it back immediately it wouldn't work in the cold (less than 40 degrees it stopped working). Sent it to optics planet they sent me another one it's worked well on my Glock for about 6 months and just the other day I notice a dark spot in the middle of the beam. Look at the diode and there is a black spot on it.
> Should I send it back to Surefire?





teak said:


> Geez..I've had the same problems with vampires, I've had 3, count 3 952vs, this last time I sent in my 952v surefire sent a m600 vampire. Worked fine for a few weeks, then it started acting goofy on IR. Sometimes it would "strobe" while in IR mode. I don't know what's going on over at surefire these days but I find myself using surefire lights alot less these days.


----------



## mk2rocco (Apr 11, 2017)

*Re: Surefire Aviator release date?*

Oh darn, my Y/G shipped from optics planet so I'll report my findings here. I can also host some high res pictures for everyone to check out.


----------



## DAN92 (Apr 12, 2017)

*Re: Surefire Aviator release date?*



mk2rocco said:


> Oh darn, my Y/G shipped from optics planet so I'll report my findings here. I can also host some high res pictures for everyone to check out.


Great mk2rocco , mine is in the process of delivery.


----------



## bovie (Apr 12, 2017)

*Re: Surefire Aviator release date?*

I currently have a Surefire EB1 200/5 (Though the 5 really feels like 15 or 20. lumen with the clicky tailcap and find it the perfect EDC for me but I'd love to have the secondary color of the new Aviator. I was planning on buying YG based on runtimes but with all the recent reports I'm thinking Red or Amber. So I second the recent questions. Any problems with the Red or Amber from those owners? Anyone own both a Amber and a Red?


----------



## WarriorOfLight (Apr 13, 2017)

*Re: Surefire Aviator release date?*



DAN92 said:


> Great mk2rocco , mine is in the process of delivery.


Sounds interesting. Where did you ordered your Aviator Y/G?


----------



## DAN92 (Apr 13, 2017)

*Re: Surefire Aviator release date?*



WarriorOfLight said:


> Sounds interesting. Where did you ordered your Aviator Y/G?


Sorry for the confusion, I bought the Aviator White / Red.

For the rest PM.


----------



## CREEXHP70LED (Apr 14, 2017)

*Re: Surefire Aviator release date?*

Well I guess I won't be buying any of these now. Olight, when is that X7R coming out? I need one before we blow NK off the map.


----------



## BugoutBoys (Apr 14, 2017)

*Re: Surefire Aviator release date?*

So my question.. Why is this flashlight $300? What warrants the price being that much? I mean that is a ton of money for a flashlight. Is the technology in this thing really that good? Where does that price come from? Especially if they don't have enough QC to make sure the LED is centered or that there aren't fingerprints on the TIR optic.


----------



## leon2245 (Apr 15, 2017)

*Re: Surefire Aviator release date?*



BugoutBoys said:


> So my question.. Why is this flashlight $300? What warrants the price being that much? I mean that is a ton of money for a flashlight. Is the technology in this thing really that good? Where does that price come from? Especially if they don't have enough QC to make sure the LED is centered or that there aren't fingerprints on the TIR optic.



As a sf addict (in recovery) Id have had no problem falling off the wagon to splurge for one, but yeah between reports of visible pwm & qc issues, no way. I was so excited the tails are now e compatible too- had a defender tail cap sitting around just waiting for something like this.

_To the E1B-MV thread!_


----------



## WarriorOfLight (Apr 15, 2017)

*Re: Surefire Aviator release date?*

I made a short review with pictures in a german forum. But since it has a lot pictures it may be also interesting here: link


----------



## BugoutBoys (Apr 15, 2017)

*Re: Surefire Aviator release date?*

Last question! Someone asked it but it wasn't answered. Has anyone put a rechargeable 3.7v in the Aviator? Will it work?


----------



## Salmonfacesalad (Apr 16, 2017)

*Re: Surefire Aviator release date?*

I can report that my Amber aviator flickers slightly on low Amber mode only. Only when it's beam is close to a wall can I notice it.

I used it on a night hike at my local state park and didn't notice the flickering when illuminating the foot path. It lights up the path but you can still enjoy the stars.

I can also report that there is a small scratch inside the sealed lens.


----------



## Grijon (Apr 16, 2017)

*Re: Surefire Aviator release date?*

Thank you for the information


----------



## WarriorOfLight (Apr 17, 2017)

*Re: Surefire Aviator release date?*

Interesting there are people having a red or amber and also yellow green Aviator. But it seems Blue is not really popular...


----------



## BugoutBoys (Apr 17, 2017)

*Re: Surefire Aviator release date?*



WarriorOfLight said:


> Interesting there are people having a red or amber and also yellow green Aviator. But it seems Blue is not really popular...


I guess blue has the least amount of uses? I got it cause I just like the color blue =P


----------



## BigBluefish (Apr 17, 2017)

*Re: Surefire Aviator release date?*

Guess I'll hold off getting an amber Aviator with these flickering and other QC issues. Or any other new SF for that matter. I find it hard to believe SF using PWM on a $300 light, and the defects seem really blatant. What is up there at SF? I've had a couple dozen SureFires over the last ten years and have NEVER had any problem whatsoever with any of them. This sounds atrocious. Have things really gone that far down hill?


----------



## mk2rocco (Apr 17, 2017)

*Re: Surefire Aviator release date?*



WarriorOfLight said:


> Sounds interesting. Where did you ordered your Aviator Y/G?


Optics Planet. Should be here tomorrow


----------



## bovie (Apr 18, 2017)

*Re: Surefire Aviator release date?*



mk2rocco said:


> Optics Planet. Should be here tomorrow



Let us know if it has any issues. I'm going back and forth on what to get with all the YG issues I've been thinking Red or Amber but I kind make up my mind between the three. As for the QC I don't get it every Surefire light I've owned for 15 years has been perfect and for lack of a better term bullet proof, I'd trust my life to them and I can't say I can say that for many other flashlight vendors. I guess I can just hope I get one without any issues.


----------



## bovie (Apr 18, 2017)

*Re: Surefire Aviator release date?*

@bugoutboys How does the light and high blue compare to the low white? Also when you notice the flicker is it on White or just the Blue?


----------



## BugoutBoys (Apr 18, 2017)

*Re: Surefire Aviator release date?*



bovie said:


> @bugoutboys How does the light and high blue compare to the low white? Also when you notice the flicker is it on White or just the Blue?



The low blue on mine seems almost as bright as low white. High blue definitely "feels" brighter than low white. The flicker is only on low white but I actually can't even really notice it at all. It's very very subtle!


----------



## DAN92 (Apr 18, 2017)

*Re: Surefire Aviator release date?*



WarriorOfLight said:


> I made a short review with pictures in a german forum. But since it has a lot pictures it may be also interesting here: link


Thank you for your review.


----------



## chilidog (Apr 18, 2017)

I was planning on purchasing one in yellow green soon. The only reason I haven't already is because nobody will ship this to an APO because of the lithium battery. I wish they gave you the option of purchasing these without batteries. But now you guys have me questioning my decision. I'll be home in less than a month and will decide then. Thanks for sharing your experiences with this light. Keep them coming!


----------



## rightmid (Apr 19, 2017)

My Yellow/green Aviator 2017 arrived two days ago. To be honest, I love most everything about it -- and there's no flicker. The one thing that gives me pause is -- I was looking for something with a low setting low enough that it wouldn't blast my night vision. I thought .3 lumens in yellow/green might be a great solution. But the moment I turned it on, the thought went across my head -- "Whoa, that doesn't seem like 1/3 lumens." Now we know why. It's apparently 10 times that brightness. So now I'm torn. It's such a great light. Except it's soooo crazy bright, right? Does anyone have the red? It's supposed to be just 1 lumen. (Did it turn out to be *10* instead?) Seriously, would you say it's easier on the dark-adapted eye? Either way, it's crazy that the red doesn't give us any more battery life. And -- to be fair -- in a pitch-black room, with the light standing up like a torch on its tailcap, reflecting off the ceiling, it's pretty much perfect illumination (until I look toward the source, that is).

Please help me make this decision.


----------



## BugoutBoys (Apr 19, 2017)

rightmid said:


> My Yellow/green Aviator 2017 arrived two days ago. To be honest, I love most everything about it -- and there's no flicker. The one thing that gives me pause is -- I was looking for something with a low setting low enough that it wouldn't blast my night vision. I thought .3 lumens in yellow/green might be a great solution. But the moment I turned it on, the thought went across my head -- "Whoa, that doesn't seem like 1/3 lumens." Now we know why. It's apparently 10 times that brightness. So now I'm torn. It's such a great light. Except it's soooo crazy bright, right? Does anyone have the red? It's supposed to be just 1 lumen. (Did it turn out to be *10* instead?) Seriously, would you say it's easier on the dark-adapted eye? Either way, it's crazy that the red doesn't give us any more battery life. And -- to be fair -- in a pitch-black room, with the light standing up like a torch on its tailcap, reflecting off the ceiling, it's pretty much perfect illumination (until I look toward the source, that is).
> 
> Please help me make this decision.



I agree completely. I got the Blue version which is supposed to be I believe 0.4 lumens low on blue, but it is enough to safely see an entire room if you ceiling bounce it. It's definitely brighter than I expected. But oh well, better than 15 lumen white low of most SF lights.


----------



## BugoutBoys (Apr 19, 2017)




----------



## RobertM (Apr 19, 2017)

Nice photos! Thanks for sharing them.


----------



## BugoutBoys (Apr 19, 2017)

RobertM said:


> Nice photos! Thanks for sharing them.


Thank you!

UPDATE: received second Aviator. No flicker issues on any mode but the white LED is slightly off center. Not noticeable unless you stare at it though on a white wall. TIR is flawless


----------



## mk2rocco (Apr 19, 2017)

It's arrived!

I'll post hi res pictures and my thoughts on the light later..


----------



## mk2rocco (Apr 20, 2017)

I'm really liking it so far [emoji2]


----------



## BugoutBoys (Apr 20, 2017)

Good pictures! Thanks for posting!


----------



## mk2rocco (Apr 20, 2017)

Thanks! Also I thought there was some damage out of the box, turns out it was stuff from the packaging. Ano is perfect 😁


----------



## CREEXHP70LED (Apr 22, 2017)

mk2rocco said:


> Thanks! Also I thought there was some damage out of the box, turns out it was stuff from the packaging. Ano is perfect 




Well the Jury is still out for me on this one, however I am glad I asked before buying a collection of these things. I took out my Olight X7, Olight M3XS-UT and Surefire P3X Fury Tactical last night for a good walk in the woods. I really noticed what I already knew. Surefire makes the light that you want between 9,000 lumens of flood and 1,200 lumens of 1,000 meter spot. They have always balanced this very well. Stay on topic guys seriously not trying to derail my thread.


----------



## jmoyat (Apr 22, 2017)

Just received the amber Aviator, all dressed up with copper RPM tail that matches the amber secondary emitter really well


----------



## bovie (Apr 23, 2017)

Does anyone think the noticeable flickering has to do with the secondary color at all? I'm still torn between the color choices.


----------



## Str8stroke (Apr 23, 2017)

Jmayot, that looks incredible. That was my exact thought. I have the OR E2 Triple with Amber, and I put a OR Cu tail-stand shroud on it.


----------



## jmoyat (Apr 23, 2017)

Thanks Str8, yes indeed, a very nice combo, love the amber, my favorite secondary emitter and this one is quite bright, very happy with this new Aviator!
Here it is in another copper dress code


----------



## xdayv (Apr 24, 2017)

Jmayot, that's a simple yet effective mod... wondering if the bezel ring can be changed? Now a copper will complete the look!


----------



## DAN92 (Apr 24, 2017)

I received today my Aviator White / Red. 






But, the optics is off-center, Is this normal? :thinking:


----------



## Vox Clamatis in Deserto (Apr 24, 2017)

DAN92 said:


> I received today my Aviator White / Red.
> 
> But, the optics is off-center, Is this normal? :thinking:



Is that the LED die off-center to the bottom? Or, is the LED die in the central metal circle displaced to the 10 o'clock position?

Thanks for the update and pictures, I think I'll wait on this one. I sure was tempted though. :naughty: I love the Z68 tailcap and the classic knurling. But the mechanical LED switching seems to still have problems after being introduced on the Vampires a few years ago.

The off-center LED, like the green tint on some recent SureFire's is perhaps more of a cosmetic annoyance than an operational issue, but I still have a hard time accepting it in a premium priced light.

As someone else observed:



BugoutBoys said:


> So my question.. Why is this flashlight $300? What warrants the price being that much? I mean that is a ton of money for a flashlight. Is the technology in this thing really that good? Where does that price come from? Especially if they don't have enough QC to make sure the LED is centered or that there aren't fingerprints on the TIR optic.


----------



## bigfoot (Apr 24, 2017)

Same here -- was looking forward to this one, but will hang onto my Kroma MilSpec instead. Really don't understand the low-mode colored LEDs being so powerful. Sub-lumen levels would have been really nice.


----------



## DAN92 (Apr 24, 2017)

Vox Clamatis in Deserto said:


> Is that the LED die off-center to the bottom? Or, is the LED die in the central metal circle displaced to the 10 o'clock position?
> 
> Thanks for the update and pictures


It is the optics that is shifted and not the Led.






I see the same on the pictures of the Aviator of the other members.


----------



## mk2rocco (Apr 24, 2017)

I put some diffusion film in mine [emoji106]


----------



## bovie (Apr 24, 2017)

DAN92 said:


> It is the optics that is shifted and not the Led.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



does it move around when you switch from white to red?


----------



## BugoutBoys (Apr 25, 2017)

bovie said:


> does it move around when you switch from white to red?


Yes, twisting the head rotates it and positions it in front of the correct die


----------



## DAN92 (Apr 25, 2017)

bovie said:


> does it move around when you switch from white to red?


There is a rotation of the two leds during the change of color.

The selected led is placed in the center of the TIR Lens.

The three positions: Off/White/Red:

*Led Off.*





*White Led*





*Red Led*


----------



## K2-bk-bl-rd (Apr 25, 2017)

Can anyone comment on the throw of the beam? Is it similar to the E1D or tighter and brighter, like the 200 lumen EB1.


----------



## bovie (Apr 25, 2017)

DAN92 said:


> There is a rotation of the two leds during the change of color.
> 
> The selected led is placed in the center of the TIR Lens.
> 
> ...



Is it just me or does the entire optic look lined up more with the white? a little off on the white and way off on the red? Or is it just the LED moving? I don't have one so I can't comment on normal or not.


----------



## DAN92 (Apr 26, 2017)

bovie said:


> Is it just me or does the entire optic look lined up more with the white? a little off on the white and way off on the red? Or is it just the LED moving? I don't have one so I can't comment on normal or not.


Sorry for the confusion and if I am not mistaken, when the head is turned, the optic move longitudinally to align with the LEDs.


----------



## bovie (Apr 26, 2017)

Oh weird the optic moves not the LED's move. I guess that makes sense. Does it throw a straight beam? or if it isn't straight do you notice?


----------



## brttina (Apr 27, 2017)

Nice pictures. Any beam shot pictures?


----------



## DAN92 (Apr 27, 2017)

bovie,

Indeed, it throw a straight beam.

brttina,

Sorry for the poor quality of the pictures.

High, 250Lumens (White Led).











_(Pictures taken on a pedestrian bridge)_


----------



## kj2 (Apr 28, 2017)

Just emailed my dealer to order one. Never had a amber light, so am still thinking about where and when I'm going to use it. Downside is that my dealer indicated it will take a few weeks, before it arrives.


----------



## BugoutBoys (Apr 28, 2017)

I just got my second Aviator and somehow managed to get consecutive serial numbers.. both of my aviators are one number apart 😂 89 then 90


----------



## kj2 (Apr 28, 2017)

BugoutBoys said:


> I just got my second Aviator and somehow managed to get consecutive serial numbers.. both of my aviators are one number apart 😂 89 then 90


Ordered at the same place?


----------



## BugoutBoys (Apr 28, 2017)

kj2 said:


> Ordered at the same place?


Ordered both on Amazon!


----------



## rchrest (Apr 28, 2017)

bovie said:


> Is it just me or does the entire optic look lined up more with the white? a little off on the white and way off on the red? Or is it just the LED moving? I don't have one so I can't comment on normal or not.



Mine is off-center much worse than this. I ordered a new one hoping to have it perfect and send the old one back. Unfortunately aviator #2 is aligned even worse than #1. It doesn't affect function. I'll keep it but will be more skeptical of future models. I've always had the greatest respect for surefire.


----------



## DAN92 (Apr 28, 2017)

rchrest said:


> Mine is off-center much worse than this. I ordered a new one hoping to have it perfect and send the old one back. Unfortunately aviator #2 is aligned even worse than #1. It doesn't affect function. I'll keep it but will be more skeptical of future models. I've always had the greatest respect for surefire.


I think this is normal for the optics off-center and it does not affect the performance of this light.


----------



## BugoutBoys (Apr 28, 2017)

It sounds like the Yellow/Green is the most common to have flicker? I wonder if that is true or coincidence.


----------



## BugoutBoys (Apr 28, 2017)

DAN92 said:


> I think this is normal for the optics off-center and it does not affect the performance of this light.


The optic is supposed to be off-center because when you rotate the head, the optic is the part that actually moves and positions itself over the LEDs. At first it bothered me too, but then I realized that it actually has a purpose for being off-center!


on a side note, I have decided that the Aviator has become my absolute favorite all around flashlight which is why I got another one to throw in my Bug Out Bag.


----------



## DAN92 (Apr 29, 2017)

BugoutBoys said:


> on a side note, I have decided that the Aviator has become my absolute favorite all around flashlight which is why I got another one to throw in my Bug Out Bag.


Excellent :thumbsup:


The new aviator is a light that I appreciate very much as my A2L.


----------



## BugoutBoys (May 2, 2017)

STORY TIME!!
Yesterday I was down at the river with some friends. My phone was in a waterproof bubble thing along with my keys and it was all in my swimsuit pocket along with my Aviator. The current was extremely strong due to a lot of rain we have had lately. At one point my friend yelled at me that my phone and key were floating down the river. Not wanting my Aviator to follow the same fate I took it out of my pocket and held it as I ferociously swam down the river to catch my phone and key. All the while, the Aviator was underwater with the pressure of me swimming and holding it. It was also bashing hard against rocks. I eventually caught my runaway phone and key. The Aviator was completely unfazed with only a tiny ding on the bezel from being slammed against rocks. The O-Rings held out the water perfectly, even under the pressure of being in the river's current and being smacked around.


----------



## RobertM (May 2, 2017)

BugoutBoys said:


> STORY TIME!!
> Yesterday I was down at the river with some friends. My phone was in a waterproof bubble thing along with my keys and it was all in my swimsuit pocket along with my Aviator. The current was extremely strong due to a lot of rain we have had lately. At one point my friend yelled at me that my phone and key were floating down the river. Not wanting my Aviator to follow the same fate I took it out of my pocket and held it as I ferociously swam down the river to catch my phone and key. All the while, the Aviator was underwater with the pressure of me swimming and holding it. It was also bashing hard against rocks. I eventually caught my runaway phone and key. The Aviator was completely unfazed with only a tiny ding on the bezel from being slammed against rocks. The O-Rings held out the water perfectly, even under the pressure of being in the river's current and being smacked around.


Wow, that's quite the story! Glad to hear both you and the Aviator survived unharmed!


----------



## BugoutBoys (May 3, 2017)

K2-bk-bl-rd said:


> Can anyone comment on the throw of the beam? Is it similar to the E1D or tighter and brighter, like the 200 lumen EB1.



I've found the throw to be very similar to the SF G2X. About to same distance. It's more narrow because of the TIR but still IMO a perfect size.


----------



## AK350X (May 4, 2017)

Got my aviator today. No flicker, optic is perfect. Mine is the red version, very useful so far. Now if it just had a dedomed nichia.... tried an IMR 16340 for a short period and it worked fine (not that I suggest using them). I have used the IMR behind the e1d and eb1 circuits for a long time. Anyone using rechargeable batteries in the new aviator?

For beam vs eb1 and e1d---

The eb1 is very throwy, little spill; mine had a solid beam---lux variation was not noticeable

The e1d and e2d ultra have a little larger beam with good spill; lux in the beam varied slightly on mine

The aviator I have is a medium sized beam, less spill; center of the beam definitely has higher lux and spill is kinda ringy like my x400 was

I would do pictures, but the aviator and x400 ultra are the only unmodified Surefires I have and they will remain that way. I like the aviator a lot.


----------



## BugoutBoys (May 5, 2017)

AK350X said:


> Got my aviator today. No flicker, optic is perfect. Mine is the red version, very useful so far. Now if it just had a dedomed nichia.... tried an IMR 16340 for a short period and it worked fine (not that I suggest using them). I have used the IMR behind the e1d and eb1 circuits for a long time. Anyone using rechargeable batteries in the new aviator?


I'm so glad you did that, I've been wondering about IMRs hoping that they wouldn't hurt it!


----------



## AK350X (May 5, 2017)

Once I work my investment out of mine I will try rechargeable batteries more I think. More worried about that colored LED than the white.


----------



## BugoutBoys (May 5, 2017)

Now my question is whether or not the electronics are conformal coated.


----------



## Woodpuppy (May 10, 2017)

Cool light! I need to get my hands on one. I've loved the idea of a selector ring that stays put and preserves your last setting, and then control on/off with a clicky. Still love my old U2, and still want a Kroma. Just can't stomach $300 for any light.


----------



## WarriorOfLight (May 10, 2017)

@Woodpuppy
The Aviator is a great light at all. It is very small and is perfect as EDC. The Kroma MILSPEC is also a great light, but like most of the 2xCR123 lights it is at least for me too large for the pocket. But for the belt of in a belt Holster it is perfect. Since the Kroma is also discontinued by Surefire it is also geting more difficuilt finding a well priced Kroma.


----------



## BugoutBoys (May 10, 2017)

Woodpuppy said:


> Cool light! I need to get my hands on one. I've loved the idea of a selector ring that stays put and preserves your last setting, and then control on/off with a clicky. Still love my old U2, and still want a Kroma. Just can't stomach $300 for any light.


 I am on the same pages you! I Finally just said screw it and got one. Haven't looked back since!


----------



## ma tumba (May 13, 2017)

I wonder if it is going to be moddable? Would be great to replace the primary led by a high cri daylight something and the secondary by a high cri 3k something


----------



## BugoutBoys (May 13, 2017)

*Re: Surefire Aviator release date?*



xdayv said:


> This is probably the only new SF that has caught my interest... so far.
> 
> Can it run on 16340 (3.7v)?



update is I found out it should run on a K2 LPF123a because it's 3.2v and Surefire even sells them!  I just bought two!

EDIT:
Week 1 with no issues on the K2 LPF123a's
They settle around 3.4V-ish and I've used the colored and white LED many times!


----------



## CREEXHP70LED (May 27, 2017)

BugoutBoys said:


> Now my question is whether or not the electronics are conformal coated.



Is conformal coated the same thing as potted?


----------



## BugoutBoys (May 28, 2017)

CREEXHP70LED said:


> Is conformal coated the same thing as potted?


There's a good wiki link on it somewhere. Conformal coating is just a coating over the electronics but potting Is a thick layer of epoxy


----------



## CREEXHP70LED (May 29, 2017)

BugoutBoys said:


> There's a good wiki link on it somewhere. Conformal coating is just a coating over the electronics but potting Is a thick layer of epoxy



Thanks, I have to go for the amber one.


----------



## Appletz (Jul 6, 2017)

What is the best product to lubricate the track of the twisty LED changing mechanism?


----------



## RobertMM (Jul 6, 2017)

Assuming you can take it off, I'd put Nyogel.
If not, then just silicon oil.


----------



## Gadgetman7 (Jul 13, 2017)

Just got an amber one and had to send it back for flicker on low amber setting. Disappointing but I hope the turn around won't be too long.


----------



## nimdabew (Aug 7, 2017)

I have an A2 aviator incandescent light that I use while flying, but every time I see a new flashlight I want to get it. Is there any logical reason to buy one of these when I already have my A2 and a Note core SRT3 that I also use for flying? Someone needs to push me over the edge, and with the small problems I am seeing in the thread, I will need something more than "just do it" to make me make the purchase.


----------



## xdayv (Aug 11, 2017)

hey guys, what secondary colors have known flicker issue? thanks.


----------



## BugoutBoys (Aug 17, 2017)

nimdabew said:


> I have an A2 aviator incandescent light that I use while flying, but every time I see a new flashlight I want to get it. Is there any logical reason to buy one of these when I already have my A2 and a Note core SRT3 that I also use for flying? Someone needs to push me over the edge, and with the small problems I am seeing in the thread, I will need something more than "just do it" to make me make the purchase.



Personally I love this light so much more than the A2 and the A2 LED. The added brightness as well as the mode switching and rotating bezel just sell it for me. I've got three of them because I love them so much. One for each bag and another for EDC. It's just a fantastic all-around light to have especially for night flights. The User Interface is definitely different but I think it's a lot better personally.


----------



## cland72 (Aug 20, 2017)

BugoutBoys said:


> Personally I love this light so much more than the A2 and the A2 LED. The added brightness as well as the mode switching and rotating bezel just sell it for me. I've got three of them because I love them so much. One for each bag and another for EDC. It's just a fantastic all-around light to have especially for night flights. The User Interface is definitely different but I think it's a lot better personally.



How many of the three that you own have the flicker issue?


----------



## mbw_151 (Sep 8, 2017)

Has anyone tested the White low output and runtime? A runtime of 20 hours at 5 lumens seems low, either the output or the runtime could be higher. I would expect something that worked out to 300 lumen-hours for a current technology emitter with single 123 cell and a reasonably efficient circuit.


----------



## Lumen83 (Sep 21, 2017)

I purchased the red aviator, and I did have the flicker issue on low white. I returned the light. I just wasn't happy with the beam profile or the brightness levels of the red. The low red seemed to be too bright for me. I like the low red of the Kroma for sneaking around and preserving my night adapted vision. I was hoping the aviator would be similar. But, it is just too bright on low. The high red is actually kind of nice. Being able to light up objects in red light at a distance is much better with the aviator high red than the kroma high red. But, I feel that the beam has too much throw and not enough spill to it. Seems to me that most of the usefulness of the red light would require more of a spill type of beam profile. I do like the brightness and beam profile on high white in such a small light. I am just not sure I want to spend that kind of money on a flashlight that seems to be very flawed.


----------



## mk2rocco (Oct 12, 2017)

Can some please advise if the aviator Head will work on a Malkoff cr123 body? I purchased a head and I'm trying to find a suitable body for it.


----------



## mk2rocco (Oct 17, 2017)

mk2rocco said:


> Can some please advise if the aviator Head will work on a Malkoff cr123 body? I purchased a head and I'm trying to find a suitable body for it.


It works. I asked because not all e series bodies are made the same length. I was worried that a Malkoff body would be too short and the aviator Head wouldn't be able to thread on all the way. No issues though.


----------



## BugoutBoys (Oct 31, 2017)

Does anyone know if the Aviator head will work on an Outdoorsman AA body? I want to have a body that will run the Aviator on AAs. I don't see any reason why it wouldn't work, the voltage should match up perfectly and the head should fit but I just want to make sure before I pull the trigger on a AA body


----------



## Dingle1911 (Nov 12, 2017)

BugoutBoys said:


> Does anyone know if the Aviator head will work on an Outdoorsman AA body? I want to have a body that will run the Aviator on AAs. I don't see any reason why it wouldn't work, the voltage should match up perfectly and the head should fit but I just want to make sure before I pull the trigger on a AA body



I gave my Outdoorsman to a coworker, but I do have a Vital Gear body that will support AA batteries. I put in 2 AA's and screwed on an amber Aviator head. The setup seemed to function fine.


----------



## Dingle1911 (Nov 15, 2017)

I have had my amber Aviator for several days now. I really like the amber secondary LED. The color does not destroy night adapted, but also makes color identification a little easier when compared to red. I have had good luck using the K2 batteries. The runtime is shorter, but that is expected.

The only thing that would make it better would be a head that locked onto the body. I sometimes unthread the head when switch to white light.


----------



## d88 (Nov 16, 2017)

Like a few on here, I have an original incandescent A2 which I got principally for flying due to it's reliability and robustness. I was looking at the new iteration in anticipation, as maybe due to sentimentality I was looking to see if It was worth getting the new A2. Maybe I'll hold off a bit and see if the QC issues can resolve itself but I am a little disapointed hearing it's not a huge improvement on the original, or am I wrong in that assumption ?


----------



## BugoutBoys (Nov 20, 2017)

d88 said:


> Like a few on here, I have an original incandescent A2 which I got principally for flying due to it's reliability and robustness. I was looking at the new iteration in anticipation, as maybe due to sentimentality I was looking to see if It was worth getting the new A2. Maybe I'll hold off a bit and see if the QC issues can resolve itself but I am a little disapointed hearing it's not a huge improvement on the original, or am I wrong in that assumption ?



Oh gosh, in my mind there is absolutely no questioning it's improvement. I've had an original A2, and A2 LED, and now I have 4 of the 2017 Aviators and all of them work flawlessly. Yes maybe the low mode has a VERY subtle flicker, but think about it practically. The only time you ever see that is if you're staring at it on a white wall. When you're in the cockpit, if you're trying to see flicker in your flashlight, you probably shouldn't be behind the yoke of a plane at that moment. The newest Aviator has vast improvements over the old in my opinion. Starting with size, it fits a lot better into a flight suit or flight bag. Only needs one battery and has MUCH better runtimes than the original, The durability is a huge leap because there's no bulb to break. The output is much, much better. Comparing it to my P2X Fury, the distance visually looks the same. The P2x just has more spread. But the Aviator holds it's own very well. I would rely on this thing for any circumstance which is why I've gotten 4 of them. In my humble opinion, it's the best flashlight I have ever used hands down.


----------



## d88 (Nov 21, 2017)

BugoutBoys said:


> Oh gosh, in my mind there is absolutely no questioning it's improvement. I've had an original A2, and A2 LED, and now I have 4 of the 2017 Aviators and all of them work flawlessly. Yes maybe the low mode has a VERY subtle flicker, but think about it practically. The only time you ever see that is if you're staring at it on a white wall. When you're in the cockpit, if you're trying to see flicker in your flashlight, you probably shouldn't be behind the yoke of a plane at that moment. The newest Aviator has vast improvements over the old in my opinion. Starting with size, it fits a lot better into a flight suit or flight bag. Only needs one battery and has MUCH better runtimes than the original, The durability is a huge leap because there's no bulb to break. The output is much, much better. Comparing it to my P2X Fury, the distance visually looks the same. The P2x just has more spread. But the Aviator holds it's own very well. I would rely on this thing for any circumstance which is why I've gotten 4 of them. In my humble opinion, it's the best flashlight I have ever used hands down.



Thanks for the feedback, much appreciated. My old A2 is still used as a backup as I know it will work no matter where I use it. That and I also have a few spare bulbs for it, so I'll keep using it till it's unviable. (which I don't expect for at least a good 5-10 years).

The new one's certainly given me food for thought. I want a reliable light that works and the new A2 would certainly compliment my existing one


----------



## tokaji (Dec 25, 2017)

Could somebody tell me how tight the beam of the new Aviator is compared to the E2L?


----------



## paulrobi01 (Jan 1, 2018)

BugoutBoys said:


> Oh gosh, in my mind there is absolutely no questioning it's improvement. I've had an original A2, and A2 LED, and now I have 4 of the 2017 Aviators and all of them work flawlessly. Yes maybe the low mode has a VERY subtle flicker, but think about it practically. The only time you ever see that is if you're staring at it on a white wall. When you're in the cockpit, if you're trying to see flicker in your flashlight, you probably shouldn't be behind the yoke of a plane at that moment. The newest Aviator has vast improvements over the old in my opinion. Starting with size, it fits a lot better into a flight suit or flight bag. Only needs one battery and has MUCH better runtimes than the original, The durability is a huge leap because there's no bulb to break. The output is much, much better. Comparing it to my P2X Fury, the distance visually looks the same. The P2x just has more spread. But the Aviator holds it's own very well. I would rely on this thing for any circumstance which is why I've gotten 4 of them. In my humble opinion, it's the best flashlight I have ever used hands down.



I just purchased the newer one in red (not received). I own the Kroma (my first SureFire) and absolutely use it every day. It's my goto light for astronomy. I'm hoping the new Aviator will be a new favourite. I'm just a little concerned about the flicker issue. None of my SureFires have ever had this issue. I was glad to read your enthusiastic response.


----------



## tokaji (Jan 1, 2018)

I always heard the rods in our eyes are very insensitive to red light, so you need a too bright red light to actually see the light, so it destroys your night vision. On the other hand, the rods are very sensitive to green light and blue-green, so it is very easy to overpower the rods with it, causing destroyed night vision again. The best colour to preserve night vision is amber, because the rods can see it (they are sensitive to it somewhat) even when it is projected with very low intensity, but it is not so overpowering to destroy night vision.



paulrobi01 said:


> I just purchased the newer one in red (not received). I own the Kroma (my first SureFire) and absolutely use it every day. It's my goto light for astronomy.


----------



## DayofReckoning (May 4, 2018)

It seems to me that the new Aviator is much better suited for it's job than the previous A2L Aviator, which was really floody and would be less than ideal for lighting up an aircraft.

I am very disappointed though to hear of the issues with the Aviator in this thread. I was eyeballing the red version as a compliment to my original A2 aviators, but all this talk of issues has me spooked.


As far as the issues with PWM, I found a review that states the following.

"The low white light level is realized with all copies without PWM , and is therefore absolutely flicker-free.  Interestingly, however, the low colored levels use all PWM . However, the PWM frequency is very high, so that one does not perceive flicker with the naked eye. Only in digital camera displays you can see it. The highest luminous levels all come without PWM ; also the colored ones."

https://www.lilahand.de/2017/05/13/review-surefire-aviator-serie/


If I'm not mistaken that seems to contradict what others have said in this thread. I wonder what gives?

Does anyone think enough time has passed that these early QA issues have been worked out?
​


----------



## Vox Clamatis in Deserto (May 6, 2018)

paulrobi01 said:


> I just purchased the newer one in red (not received). I own the Kroma (my first SureFire) and absolutely use it every day. It's my goto light for astronomy.



I live in a rural area and do occasional DSLR astrophotography. I've got a couple of those funky sidereal tracking devices with analog setup dials that conjure up memories of the circular slide rule and faint reticles for polar alignment.

My favorite dim LED light when taking star photos is the old SureFire T1A Titan. You can dial up just enough power to keep from tripping over the tripod while keeping your night vision and if you have to, crank it up more to see if that rustling in the brush is a bear or a possum. The HDS Rotary is another great light for low level illumination.

I see SureFire has the venerable Kroma-Milspec on closeout on the Spring Cleaning page.


----------



## achindoon (Jul 2, 2018)

Has anyone tried to run the Aviator with 3.7V rechargeable batteries over a longer period of time? How are your experiences? Thanks! :thumbsup:


----------



## vegassig (Sep 14, 2018)

Just to update, I bought an amber Aviator on Tuesday, it had the flicker issue, I called Surefire and they gave me an RMA the same day. So... looks like they still have issues, I’ll update when I get it back. Anyone gotten one back from Surefire yet?


----------



## danpass (Sep 19, 2018)

Where does one go for the best price on a white/green Aviator?


----------



## Vox Clamatis in Deserto (Sep 19, 2018)

danpass said:


> Where does one go for the best price on a white/green Aviator?



B&H is offering a significant discount off the surefire.com price of $299 when you put the light in the cart. Also, free shipping and no sales tax outside New York and New Jersey.


----------



## vegassig (Oct 1, 2018)

I got my aviator back today, so it took right about 2 weeks from the time I contacted Surefire. The PWM effect is gone, but now on both low modes it has a soft-start effect. It starts out dim and ramps up, it happens really quick, but it’s detectable. They must have switched the method of dimming. 

It’s an improvement and much more usable now and I was impressed with Surefire’s customer service.


----------



## nimdabew (Oct 6, 2018)

vegassig said:


> I got my aviator back today, so it took right about 2 weeks from the time I contacted Surefire. The PWM effect is gone, but now on both low modes it has a soft-start effect. It starts out dim and ramps up, it happens really quick, but it’s detectable. They must have switched the method of dimming.
> 
> It’s an improvement and much more usable now and I was impressed with Surefire’s customer service.



I am fine with a ramp up. The flickering has definitely caused me to shy away from this light, but a white/YG is on my radar.


----------



## vegassig (Oct 6, 2018)

Yeah, it’s not bad at all, I love the light now.. it’s just weird for an LED, I don’t think I’ve seen a slow ramp up like that before.


----------



## Lumen83 (Oct 7, 2018)

vegassig said:


> Yeah, it’s not bad at all, I love the light now.. it’s just weird for an LED, I don’t think I’ve seen a slow ramp up like that before.



I have an older surefire U2 that does it. It’s really quick and usually not noticeable. It doesn’t bother me but it’s interesting that it does it.


----------



## tokaji (Oct 7, 2018)

I'm glad I dod not order the 2017 Aviator. Here in Europe, I would have no chance to get it repaired.


----------



## RobertM (Dec 18, 2018)

Has anyone order a YG Aviator in the past few months? Are there still the QC issues (flickering, issues with optic, etc)?


----------



## Pinarello (Jan 11, 2019)

Why Aviator and Vampire have such high price tag?


----------



## DimeRazorback (Jan 11, 2019)

I received a YG Aviator a couple of weeks ago. It appears to be an early production model, with the packaging being the plain brown box. I haven't detected any flickering at all and there are no QC issues on my behalf.
What a great reintroduction of the Aviator line though. Very much enjoying it.


----------



## bykfixer (Jan 11, 2019)

Realizing this is an Aviator thread:





It also makes for a mighty fine E clone.


----------



## BugoutBoys (Jan 23, 2019)

*Re: Surefire Aviator release date?*

Does anyone know if the EDCL1’s gas pedal switch works with this?


----------



## ICU812 (Feb 25, 2019)

Just got back from my local gun store 30 minutes ago who had a red one in stock for $190 NIB. I had posted a thread earlier looking for some last minute advice but I didn't do it right and it was closed. Totally my fault. Anyways, I really like the red. So far it seems to be very different than my EDCL2-T which is my EDC. Different as in terms to the direction of the beam. It's very focused and the red is very intense. Hoping it'll last a few years. Are there any accessories for this model?


----------



## Salmonfacesalad (Feb 26, 2019)

*Re: Surefire Aviator release date?*

No it will not. This aviator shares the same tailcap threads as the scout lights or defenders 



BugoutBoys said:


> Does anyone know if the EDCL1’s gas pedal switch works with this?


----------



## bykfixer (Feb 26, 2019)

ICU812 said:


> Just got back from my local gun store 30 minutes ago who had a red one in stock for $190 NIB. I had posted a thread earlier looking for some last minute advice but I didn't do it right and it was closed. Totally my fault. Anyways, I really like the red. So far it seems to be very different than my EDCL2-T which is my EDC. Different as in terms to the direction of the beam. It's very focused and the red is very intense. Hoping it'll last a few years. Are there any accessories for this model?



Welcome to CPF. That was a good price. Red is a good version. 

Can you be more specific about what kind of accessories you mean?


----------



## ICU812 (Feb 27, 2019)

bykfixer said:


> Welcome to CPF. That was a good price. Red is a good version.
> 
> Can you be more specific about what kind of accessories you mean?



Sure, sorry for not posting in advance. I was looking for a belt holster or maybe even a shock cord lanyard for it. I could probably make my own but Surefire's stuff is usually top notch.


----------



## ICU812 (Mar 1, 2019)

So I've noticed my Aviator doesn't allow for the head to be pulled out and twisted. It only rotates. The instructions say rotate as well and nothing about pulling and turning. I guess Surefire has updated the design? There is a negative to this and let me explain. When the light is in red mode you have to twist counter clockwise to get to "off" and then "white." Naturally to get the battery out you have to take the head off which requires twisting in the same direction. When rotating counter clockwise to change modes it can sometimes begin to twist the entire head off. The only way to fix it was to really tighten the head on with a death grip and then it doesn't turn anymore when changing modes. Other than that, I love the light. It is a dream to carry.


----------



## Nephron44 (Mar 1, 2019)

ICU812 said:


> So I've noticed my Aviator doesn't allow for the head to be pulled out and twisted. It only rotates. The instructions say rotate as well and nothing about pulling and turning. I guess Surefire has updated the design? There is a negative to this and let me explain. When the light is in red mode you have to twist counter clockwise to get to "off" and then "white." Naturally to get the battery out you have to take the head off which requires twisting in the same direction. When rotating counter clockwise to change modes it can sometimes begin to twist the entire head off. The only way to fix it was to really tighten the head on with a death grip and then it doesn't turn anymore when changing modes. Other than that, I love the light. It is a dream to carry.



I agree. I bought the updated version and promptly returned it...too many accidental mode changes for me to be able to rely on it. In my opinion, this “update” only made the light worse :/


----------



## CREEXHP70LED (Mar 1, 2019)

Nevermind...


----------



## Lumen83 (Mar 1, 2019)

ICU812 said:


> So I've noticed my Aviator doesn't allow for the head to be pulled out and twisted. It only rotates. The instructions say rotate as well and nothing about pulling and turning. I guess Surefire has updated the design? There is a negative to this and let me explain. When the light is in red mode you have to twist counter clockwise to get to "off" and then "white." Naturally to get the battery out you have to take the head off which requires twisting in the same direction. When rotating counter clockwise to change modes it can sometimes begin to twist the entire head off. The only way to fix it was to really tighten the head on with a death grip and then it doesn't turn anymore when changing modes. Other than that, I love the light. It is a dream to carry.



See, I don't get why they did this. One of the biggest reasons I got rid of mine was because the UI was not conducive to my needs at all. But, I would also have stated that it was a purpose built light. Aviators probably want to make sure the light is locked into the secondary color if they are trying to preserve their night vision. That way they don't accidentally set it on white and ruin it. But now I hear they are doing away with that locking feature?? Why? Now you are making it worse for aviators and you aren't really making it any better for EDC either. I don't get it. I wanted to love this light but I just can't. The UI just doesn't work for me, the beams were off-centered in the two that I tried, and both lights had the flickering on low issues. This is a light that came close to being awesome but just fell a little short in my opinion.


----------



## badtziscool (Mar 1, 2019)

ICU812 said:


> So I've noticed my Aviator doesn't allow for the head to be pulled out and twisted. It only rotates. The instructions say rotate as well and nothing about pulling and turning. I guess Surefire has updated the design? There is a negative to this and let me explain. When the light is in red mode you have to twist counter clockwise to get to "off" and then "white." Naturally to get the battery out you have to take the head off which requires twisting in the same direction. When rotating counter clockwise to change modes it can sometimes begin to twist the entire head off. The only way to fix it was to really tighten the head on with a death grip and then it doesn't turn anymore when changing modes. Other than that, I love the light. It is a dream to carry.



interesting. I just picked up one off of fleabay and it was the pull and twist and although you can switch from color to white very fast it does make it almost impossible to accidentally activate white and mess up your adapted vision. It’s a feature I learned to appreciate. Not I’ll have to hunt for the pull and twist models in other colors. Does the update version come with the shrouded tailcap or is it the tailcap with a protruding button?


----------



## ICU812 (Mar 2, 2019)

Ok, so I decided to make a video of the light on Youtube. I talk a little bit about the way the light functions with the update. https://youtu.be/hM58LcGiLWc


----------



## badtziscool (Mar 2, 2019)

ICU812 said:


> Ok, so I decided to make a video of the light on Youtube. I talk a little bit about the way the light functions with the update. https://youtu.be/hM58LcGiLWc



Excellent video! I just posted a comment on it. It’s interesting they made the change to the operation of the head. I wonder if it’s to improve the water tightness of the assembly. Either way, I really like the execution of this light. Especially the beam pattern. It’s not the cleanest and it would probably drive a person with OCD tendencies insane, but in practical use, it does extremely well. Plenty of throw.

Another interesting thing you demonstrated is the color led dimming after initial turn on. I’m not sure what the purpose of that operation would be. On the version I have the light does have this ramp-on effect where it’s not an instant on but a quick ramp-up-to-on for the low settings of both white and amber.


----------



## ICU812 (Mar 2, 2019)

Thank you for your thoughts and commenting. I believe you're right about the water tightness as that would make the most sense for the change. I'm not 100% sold on as to why it ramps down like it does. I was using a brand new battery and tried multiple batteries to rule that aspect out.


----------



## Salmonfacesalad (Mar 2, 2019)

ICU812 said:


> Ok, so I decided to make a video of the light on Youtube. I talk a little bit about the way the light functions with the update. https://youtu.be/hM58LcGiLWc



I had an Amber one when this thread started. It had the pull up to twist feature and was firm when interfacing. Not easily twisted. I now have a (newer version???) red one. It is easily twisted from white to off or red, much easier then the red one in your video. Mine however does not ramp down to the correct lumen level. Once I click it, it does not change. Either red or white it doesn’t ramp down. I don’t remember the amber one doing that. I do believe the amber one had a flicker on low white though. Can you pm a link to your local store. If they ship out I’m gonna buy one from them


----------



## ICU812 (Mar 2, 2019)

Salmonfacesalad said:


> Can you pm a link to your local store. If they ship out I’m buy one from them



Google Hyatt Gun store. They are out of Charlotte NC. The owner's name is Larry. I've been doing business with them for over a decade. Good people. Largest gun store I've ever been to.


----------



## chainsolid (May 16, 2019)

I ‘ m looking for Aviator Model , I have E1D , How about beam shot between E1D and Aviator or Vampire


----------



## winternight (May 21, 2019)

I bought 2 aviator flashlights. One amber and one red. The amber one has flickering problem and I sent it back to Surefire to fix the problem.


----------



## RichardWad (May 26, 2019)

Did they make you verify where you purchased the light?

Who pays for shipping to their repair center? Thx

Sent from my LG-H932 using Tapatalk


----------



## winternight (Jun 1, 2019)

RichardWad said:


> Did they make you verify where you purchased the light?
> 
> Who pays for shipping to their repair center? Thx
> 
> Sent from my LG-H932 using Tapatalk



they don't wanna know where u bought it, but the serial number, they prepare an RMA with all your information and send it to u via email.
You have to pay the shipping from u to surefire, but they pay the shipping back.


----------



## jarobi (Jun 28, 2019)

Thanks for posting the video, ICU812. Great job. 

I received the amber version today. Really, really diggin' it. No flicker thus far, will update if any problems arise after the heavy use it'll get this weekend. Went with amber to see better while night fishing as presbyopia with red makes tying knots difficult. Hopefully insects will disregard the amber like they do porch lights in similar colors.

The amber low on mine ramps up slightly, the high ramps down ever so slightly. The low change is easily seen. High mode one really has to watch closely to perceive the slight change.
S/N is 4051, twist only mode change.


----------



## jarobi (Jun 28, 2019)

FWIW, I change modes twisting the body, grasping just above the threads, while keeping the head stationary.


----------



## jarobi (Aug 29, 2019)

Original started flickering on amber/low. The mode, color, and reason I bought it to begin with. Intended for long term use at night. Returned to the Mothership. They promptly replaced it. The replacement flickers on amber/low out of the box. S/N is 1,000+ higher than the original. Going to use it at work tonight to see it I can live with it, but what a bummer at this price point.

The usual kudos to SF's excellent customer service.


----------



## CerLo (Sep 1, 2019)

jarobi said:


> Original started flickering on amber/low. The mode, color, and reason I bought it to begin with. Intended for long term use at night. Returned to the Mothership. They promptly replaced it. The replacement flickers on amber/low out of the box. S/N is 1,000+ higher than the original. Going to use it at work tonight to see it I can live with it, but what a bummer at this price point.
> 
> The usual kudos to SF's excellent customer service.





jarobi said:


> Original started flickering on amber/low. The mode, color, and reason I bought it to begin with. Intended for long term use at night. Returned to the Mothership. They promptly replaced it. The replacement flickers on amber/low out of the box. S/N is 1,000+ higher than the original. Going to use it at work tonight to see it I can live with it, but what a bummer at this price point.
> 
> The usual kudos to SF's excellent customer service.



Pretty disappointed by their customer service on this one. I had the same issue. Bought one with the pull and twist head. Sent it back and received the newer twist no pull head and still I am having the issue. Don’t know how they could just give you a newer version along with a inspection card saying they’ve fixed the issue when they clearly haven’t. Sounds like it’s a common problem they’re having with it and they’re just cutting corners with no remorse.


----------



## RWT1405 (Sep 1, 2019)

CerLo said:


> Pretty disappointed by their customer service on this one. I had the same issue. Bought one with the pull and twist head. Sent it back and received the newer twist no pull head and still I am having the issue. Don’t know how they could just give you a newer version along with a inspection card saying they’ve fixed the issue when they clearly haven’t. Sounds like it’s a common problem they’re having with it and they’re just cutting corners with no remorse.




I hate to say it, but I haven't purchased a new SureFire in many years, and can't imagine purchasing one any time soon (this thread reminded me why).

I purchased my first SF's in the mid 1990's (I believe 1995 or 1996, when I got 2 - 6P's and a 9P), and loved them at that time, and again after I was able to "upgrade" them with Malkoff's.

I still have the original 3 lights, and many, many more (E series, original Aviators in Red and Y/G, etc, etc) since, but these days I pretty much stay with Malkoffs and StreamLights.

I like to think I didn't leave SureFire, SureFire left me.


----------



## jarobi (Sep 1, 2019)

I'd venture to say CS does the best they can given whatever production problems their product may exhibit. They're mass produced, after all.


----------



## CerLo (Sep 1, 2019)

RWT1405 said:


> I hate to say it, but I haven't purchased a new SureFire in many years, and can't imagine purchasing one any time soon (this thread reminded me why).
> 
> I purchased my first SF's in the mid 1990's (I believe 1995 or 1996, when I got 2 - 6P's and a 9P), and loved them at that time, and again after I was able to "upgrade" them with Malkoff's.
> 
> ...



I’d like to say I’m leaving but the pros of their lights outweigh the cons. Quality is there. Quality control for the most part is too. The customer service is usually prompt and very helpful. I’ll stay interested. I have my couple e series that are malkoff upgraded so really no need for any of there new stuff for the foreseeable future. Custom makers is where it’s at IMO. The money spent just for a quality malkoff head makes you see the value in surefires products....most products.


----------



## RWT1405 (Sep 1, 2019)

CerLo said:


> I’d like to say I’m leaving but the pros of their lights outweigh the cons. Quality is there. Quality control for the most part is too. The customer service is usually prompt and very helpful. I’ll stay interested. I have my couple e series that are malkoff upgraded so really no need for any of there new stuff for the foreseeable future. Customer makers is where it’s at IMO. The money spent just for a quality malkoff head makes you see the value in surefires products....most products.



I wish I could agree with you, however in my opinion, and seems to be also many I work with (I'm a 35 year career Paramedic, a TEMS Medic, and Fire Fighter), that SureFire is not what it once was.

There are far too many flashlights out there these days, that provide as good as, if not better then Surefire, and at much better prices.

I am all for everyone buying what they please, but for what SureFire provides these days, and charges, I certainly have no time or money for them, and I've been using them (SureFire) since the mid 1990's.

YMMV


----------



## CerLo (Sep 2, 2019)

RWT1405 said:


> I wish I could agree with you, however in my opinion, and seems to be also many I work with (I'm a 35 year career Paramedic, a TEMS Medic, and Fire Fighter), that SureFire is not what it once was.
> 
> There are far too many flashlights out there these days, that provide as good as, if not better then Surefire, and at much better prices.
> 
> ...



It’s great to hear from someone with as much experience as yourself. I guess that’s the big debate these days when it comes to the argument of “Is it worth it”. I got 8 years in while with DOC and used the Chinese Led’s at the start of their Big Bang. I had one fail me, luckily not in a hairy situation, while on my post (Thrunite). Another while cleaning it (Olight). I also had a great experience with the first XT11 Klarus when it first came out. All in all, I try and stick with the American manufacturers when using for my job. Simply for the quality. I hear a lot about what Surefire use to be. It’s a shame that there has to be that tiny bit of doubt when purchasing such a iconic name. The playing ground seems to be evening out these days. I’ll still pay that extra for the higher quality.


----------



## RWT1405 (Sep 2, 2019)

CerLo said:


> It’s great to hear from someone with as much experience as yourself. I guess that’s the big debate these days when it comes to the argument of “Is it worth it”. I got 8 years in while with DOC and used the Chinese Led’s at the start of their Big Bang. I had one fail me, luckily not in a hairy situation, while on my post (Thrunite). Another while cleaning it (Olight). I also had a great experience with the first XT11 Klarus when it first came out. All in all, I try and stick with the American manufacturers when using for my job. Simply for the quality. I hear a lot about what Surefire use to be. It’s a shame that there has to be that tiny bit of doubt when purchasing such a iconic name. The playing ground seems to be evening out these days. I’ll still pay that extra for the higher quality.



"I hear a lot about what Surefire use to be. It’s a shame that there has to be that tiny bit of doubt when purchasing such a iconic name. The playing ground seems to be evening out these days. I’ll still pay that extra for the higher quality."

I do agree with all of this, and it is a shame that Surefire has allowed this to happen..


For me, Surefire began to lose "credibility" when they introduced the P60L, which was a complete and utter joke and what "drove" me (and I believe many others) to Malkoff.

I've always been a fan of Streamlight, even long before I knew (my first Streamlight was in 1985) SureFire existed, and their offerings, along with Malkoff's give me all I need these days, and I don't think I'm alone on that.

I do certainly hope that SureFire can someday "earn" my loyalty back, but I really have my doubts. 




​


----------



## RWT1405 (Sep 3, 2019)

Ok, I'm here to eat some crow.

I don't know how I missed it (yes, I had been away from here for 2-3 years, but no excuse), but somehow I missed SureFire coming out with the EDCL2-T.

I see many here are calling what I always knew as the SF 2-stage switch/tailcap (such as on my old beloved L2's and L1's) a "gas pedal" (when exactly did they start calling it that?) switch, and perhaps that is how I missed it.

One of my biggest problems with SF had been their doing away with the 2-stage, sorry "gas pedal" switch/tailcap.

Please excuse me, it will take me awhile to get used to calling the 2-stage switch/tailcap, the "gas pedal".

So anyway, when I realized this last night, I ordered an EDCL2-T, and I'm here to admit I was wrong.


----------



## CerLo (Sep 4, 2019)

I guess you have been away for a while. They’ve, in recent years, used it on the Eb2 also(EDCL2’s predecessor). I’ll be getting this light in the mail from Surefire soon by default! That weird story’s for another thread.


----------



## Jose Marin (Sep 15, 2019)

Got one a week ago and so far not to bad. This particular copy is the pull out and twist version, not sure if it that was the original version or not. Im not to crazy of the beam pattern, it seems like the tir isnt focused the best it can be. Has a nice hot spot but has a faint hotter spot in the center kind of like the elzetta avs if anyone has one. Put a stick on diffuser tp smooth out the beam and a malkoff tri cap for easier operation.










Anyone know of a place where i can get a selection of clear diffuser film that ia sticky on one side? I like the kind i have from skylumen but want something that diffues a little less


----------



## jarobi (Sep 15, 2019)

@Jose Marin
YHPM


----------



## michaex (Feb 4, 2022)

Allow me to dig this one up.

Has anyone attempted a runtime graph on white with Aviator?

If not, could I ask for a mA measurement with a fresh cr123 please?

I'm considering trying one out


----------



## bykfixer (Feb 4, 2022)

Here's what SureFire says








Aviator | Dual-Output Multi-Spectrum LED Flashlight | SureFire


A classic SureFire design, the dual-output Aviator tactical heavy-duty flashlight features a primary white LED and secondary colored LED in one sealed head, both focused into a useful beam with ample reach and surround light by our proprietary Total Internal Reflection (TIR) lens.




www.surefire.com


----------



## desert.snake (Feb 4, 2022)

bykfixer said:


> Here's what SureFire says
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Most likely he asks to do as in the topic about Malkoff's runtime or McGizmo some years ago to understand the behavior as the battery discharges. I would also be interested in seeing.


----------

